# Don't be blue drivelers #236



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2017)

Lots have aches and pains but we'll get better.

In honor of IBMA week I give you Suzanne and Allison


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Evening GW. Good one! Alison Kraus has one of the sweetest voices any where!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2017)

Evening smart folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 26, 2017)

Good evening my beautiful peeples!

Hey fuzzy


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2017)

Rabbit and rice


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2017)

Charlie, If you see this, I hope your shoulder gets better and you find some relief.

My regards.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Howdy Fuzzy, Bloodbro, Glue Bunny and Nic. Backstraps stuffed with bell pepper, onion and jalapeño. Some grilt corn and a bunny puddin. You are gonna be mad with me Glue Bunny........I had Nu-Way Saturday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey.....been another long day. 

MizT and I came to the conclusion that we'd never move again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2017)

Live from work


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2017)

Been smooth sailing so far tonight


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood.  I hope that you haven't been all by yourself all night along with just a bunch of "crickets" !!!!

I'm glad the work part has been somewhat quiet for you though.  You have been due for some of those work nights for a while now for sure.  

I've got to get my rear in gear and make sure that I get everything done today and make sure that I do everything in the sequence that I am supposed to do it.  I never dreamed there were so many Pre-Op things that had to be done.

Hopefully Gobblin will be by shortly and drown us with a few cups of his fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2017)

good morning

EE wants coffee?   surprise surprise

me too


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro, EE and GW.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin (and Moonbro as he just walked in the door).  Thanks for the coffee.   I gotta get a shower and get moving.  Hope all of you will have a good day and will pass it on !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2017)

hey moon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Fuzzy, Bloodbro, Glue Bunny and Nic. Backstraps stuffed with bell pepper, onion and jalapeño. Some grilt corn and a bunny puddin. You are gonna be mad with me Glue Bunny........I had Nu-Way Saturday night.



I'm mad dag nab it.. I have not had Nu-Way or Fencher's BBQ in years. My BIL will bring me a bottle of Fencher's  sauce every now and then, but I'm out now... 

Good morning smart folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2017)

morning fuzzy


----------



## redeli (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning everybody


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2017)

Mornin`. 

Here`s to solitude, heavy frosts, 25 degree weather, a good patch of collards and mustard, deer season, and please Lord, let Georgia give us back a fall turkey season again before I`m taken to The Promised Land.


----------



## redeli (Sep 27, 2017)

Solitude is nice


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Good morning Fuzzy,Eli and Nic. Sorry Fuzzy, I do love me some Nu-Way! Haven't had Finchers in a while though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2017)

redeli said:


> Solitude is nice





It`s a requirement in my life, along with a swamp within walking distance of the house.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2017)

Good morning day walkers! Nic ... Post up some pics of that sacred swamp of yours!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning day walkers! Nic ... Post up some pics of that sacred swamp of yours!




Creek/swamp running behind my house was named after some of Nic's kin folks !!  "Williamson Swamp Creek.."   One of the hairiest swamps I've ever been in, and that's saying a lot !!!!  Some of the best Redbreast fishing around.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2017)

Mornin' kids


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning drivelers. Don't be blue


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning y'all


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Creek/swamp running behind my house was named after some of Nic's kin folks !!  "Williamson Swamp Creek.."   One of the hairiest swamps I've ever been in, and that's saying a lot !!!!  Some of the best Redbreast fishing around.





Them Williamson`s and Kirby`s were-are some rough folks, no doubt that. As in bloody violent vengeful if they were crossed.   


Bog, I`ll scratch up a pic or two in a little bit. I`m fixin` to head off in there now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2017)

Mornin, how ya'll are?  Got a couple pics from yesterday I want to get scanned & share with ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, how ya'll are?  Got a couple pics from yesterday I want to get scanned & share with ya'll!




R u nekkid ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Good hump day morning Quackbro, DDG,Mark,Mud and Keebs. Wondered where you been Mud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanking 'bout blackening/frying some gator tail, frying up some fish filets, puppies and getting Dawn to make some slaw this evening..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Dang that sounds goot Quack! What's the pup been into?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, how ya'll are?  Got a couple pics from yesterday I want to get scanned & share with ya'll!





Hooked On Quack said:


> R u nekkid ??



Well????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang that sounds goot Quack! What's the pup been into?





EVERYTHANG !!!   He's a sport Moonbro !!!  Dawn's just crazy 'bout 'em !!


My bad, morning brothers !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Well????





X's10 . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> R u nekkid ??





Da Possum said:


> Well????





Hooked On Quack said:


> X's10 . . .


It was at the school, ya dang idjits!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mornin!

Good stuff Keebs! 
My parents used to love grandparents day with Cody. They were both from Winder, so they saw folks they new. I aint from Winder, so I still don't fit in. 
Kinda proud of it to tell ya the truff.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Good stuff Keebs!
> My parents used to love grandparents day with Cody. They were both from Winder, so they saw folks they new. I aint from Winder, so I still don't fit in.
> Kinda proud of it to tell ya the truff.


 you nut.......... yes, since I am from Irwin & used to work in the school system, and the last being the elementary school, I ran into MANY folks that I not only used to work with, but students that are now working there!  Yeah, it was a good day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It was at the school, ya dang idjits!





I've been nekkid at school, purty sho da Possum has too . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been nekkid at school, purty sho da Possum has too . .


 I know I shouldn't be surprised at this............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. Dang Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Dang Quack!


 I know, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Dang Quack!



Mornin. 

Quack=AINT RIGHT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been nekkid at school, purty sho da Possum has too . .



What you trying to say here. 

Don't I'da tolt that one. I knew Possum was........ never mind.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning folks, guess we're going to have tacos tonight,  Lil Wy put in a request for them this morning before school


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been nekkid at school, purty sho da Possum has too . .





Keebs said:


> I know I shouldn't be surprised at this............





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Dang Quack!





Keebs said:


> I know, right?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Quack=AINT RIGHT.





Whaaaaaaaaaa ???  Like you're just figuring this out ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning folks, guess we're going to have tacos tonight,  Lil Wy put in a request for them this morning before school




Hoping to have tacos tonight too . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2017)

oh my.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa ???  Like you're just figuring this out ??


To know you is to love you.............. 'nuff said?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> To know you is to love you.............. 'nuff said?




Backatcha gal friend !! !


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey all my beautiful peeples!

Moon...I have been promised a trip to get some nu ways before my surgery!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey all my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Moon...I have been promised a trip to get some nu ways before my surgery!


How you feelin, girl?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey all my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Moon...I have been promised a trip to get some nu ways before my surgery!





Haven't had one since 1981, use to cut class, smoke the pot and kill some Nuway dogs and onion rangs !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2017)

afternoon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Evening GW. My Billy knife came today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2017)

Evenin folks. Takin an evening off tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2017)

mine too moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks. Takin an evening off tonight.





HALLELUJAH...........HALLELUJAH, HALLELUJAH, HALLELUJAH !!!!!!!!!!   Enough said !!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening GW. My Billy knife came today!





gobbleinwoods said:


> mine too moon



Dang. Y'all hit the jackpot with those. Beautiful knives. Congrats guys.
I reckon I got my love for knives from my Diddi.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening GW. My Billy knife came today!





gobbleinwoods said:


> mine too moon




RUTTRO !!!!  These two are going to be cutting the fool tonight for sure !!!!!!   

Congrats on your new acquisitions.   Without photos, it didn't happen though !!!  



ps:  Don't forget, You DO need all of your fingers !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2017)

Here is mine

upside down as if MzH22 posted it.

It is made from a 1960's era file.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is mine
> 
> upside down as if MzH22 posted it.
> 
> It is made from a 1960's era file.



Well, that's pretty awesome.  My birth year. but


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is mine
> 
> upside down as if MzH22 posted it.
> 
> It is made from a 1960's era file.



That's pretty shiny for a beater.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2017)

Gobblin, that is a nice looking knife and I bet it could do a great skinning job on a deer too !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is mine
> 
> upside down as if MzH22 posted it.
> 
> It is made from a 1960's era file.





All of Hank`s knives are highest quality, but his carbon blade knives are even more special. That knife will serve you very well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is mine
> 
> upside down as if MzH22 posted it.
> 
> It is made from a 1960's era file.



Sweet!!!


In all seriousness I'm guessing that was made from a "Millbastard file ??"


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> How you feelin, girl?



Hey ma!...most of the time I am bored.  Starting to get psyched up for the surgery again. Also trying to get the old farm house ready to sell. Its really difficult on crutches to get things packed. Gonna try and put it up in the next 2 weeks.

On another note I just want to wish EE good luck on his knee surgery tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2017)

Evening youngins. Hank is a fine craftsman. Hope yall enjoy them. Nic either I am just getting used to this bad shoulder or it is a little better. Thanks for asking.


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

slip said:


>




Hey ya lil tard !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya lil tard !!!



How is Bo Bo  doing??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How is Bo Bo  doing??





Wellllllllllllll, he went to the "road" today and wouldn't come back.  Dawn beat 'em with a stick and now he's in prison....

Nuttin but drama here bro, how much $$$ for you to take 'em back ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How is Bo Bo  doing??





I'm gonna hang a Ribbon on BoBodoodoo  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna hang a Ribbon on BoBodoodoo  . . .





Could be a noose . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Somebody shoot up here amongst us ... One of us has got to have some relief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning. Blood you having a bad night?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

*Billy knife.*

This is one more awesome knife!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2017)

morning all

EE, hope all goes well

for those with ailments moon and I have the tools to cut on you if needed.    

I didn't want to get up today.  But coffee help


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 28, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey ma!...most of the time I am bored.  Starting to get psyched up for the surgery again. Also trying to get the old farm house ready to sell. Its really difficult on crutches to get things packed. Gonna try and put it up in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> On another note I just want to wish EE good luck on his knee surgery tomorrow.




Margaret, I think that you and I could be the poster kids for the Orthopedic world !!!!  Thanks for your kind words.   





blood on the ground said:


> Somebody shoot up here amongst us ... One of us has got to have some relief



Jason, which one of them fine fellers are you??? Raynell, Jovell, Marsell, Janell, Postell, Noesell, Roesell?????  I bet that you have an relative named, Uncle Versey and a mule named, Della too!!!!!    Man, I love your "Family Tree".  Be careful as those "Souped Up" Mississippi wildcats can put a whipping on you for sure.  






Moonpie1 said:


> This is one more awesome knife!



Moon, dang that is a really good looking knife and I bet it would take 3 lifetimes to wear that thing out too.  Thanks for showing all of us your latest deer skinning device.  


OH, I forgot, Good Morning to all of you fine Drivelers this morning.  TODAY IS THE DAY !!!!   I've got get a move on and take this "special kind of shower" with this special kind of anti-bacterial soap.  Can't even shave or eat anything, read my newspaper, watch television, or anything else as I need to get ready and go on down to the hospital as I need to check in by 7 AM this morning.

Hope all of you have a productive day and will pass it on.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning GW and EE. Mz. R and I have prayers going up for a smooth surgery and speedy healing process Mike.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Haay!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2017)

Good Morning smart folks good looking knifes or is it knives? 
Big Billy event just outside of Dublin GA yall welcome to come this weekend..


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 28, 2017)

Mornin' kids. Moon, GW great lookin' knives and good win! 

EE Best wishes for a successful surgery and short recovery


----------



## rydert (Sep 28, 2017)

hay.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy,DDG and Rydert.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Had 2 big does and 4 spotted fawns in the yard when I got home today. Nice to see the fawns surviving considering all the coyotes we have around here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Maybe they can survive the gauntlet Blood.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is mine
> 
> upside down as if MzH22 posted it.
> 
> It is made from a 1960's era file.


 NICE!!!!


glue bunny said:


> Hey ma!...most of the time I am bored.  Starting to get psyched up for the surgery again. Also trying to get the old farm house ready to sell. Its really difficult on crutches to get things packed. Gonna try and put it up in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> On another note I just want to wish EE good luck on his knee surgery tomorrow.


Bless your heart, doing ANYTHING with crutches is a pain!


slip said:


>


git back in here you Texanwannabe!


Moonpie1 said:


> This is one more awesome knife!


 WOW, you boys done GOOD!  I'm like Mandy, but I got my knife envy from my Papa, I have several of his put up in an old cigar box!


rydert said:


> hay.....


well hi there stranger!


blood on the ground said:


> Had 2 big does and 4 spotted fawns in the yard when I got home today. Nice to see the fawns surviving considering all the coyotes we have around here.


Don't know if I can even afford a hunting license this year, they done gone sky high!


Moonpie1 said:


> Maybe they can survive the gauntlet Blood.


If I don't get this allergy mess under control, I won't make it hunting again this year!


Mornin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Say it aint so keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Say it aint so keebs!


Have you checked on renewing yours yet?  The price increase is "across the board" isn't it? Unreal!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning Keebs. I purchased the lifetime sportsman license for age 60 to 65 for $98.00 before the price increase.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllllllll, he went to the "road" today and wouldn't come back.  Dawn beat 'em with a stick and now he's in prison....
> 
> Nuttin but drama here bro, how much $$$ for you to take 'em back ??


Scooter would escape the fence and H22 put a rope on his collar and a pool floaty thing on the end. Found out where ole Scoot Dawg was getting out of the fence. H22's Pop saw the rope and asked what it was? H22 said, Scoot wears that when he's in prison.  


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. I purchased the lifetime sportsman license for age 60 to 65 for $98.00 before the price increase.


H22 buys all his nephews and his son one for there 1st b.day. Younger you are= less expensive.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. I purchased the lifetime sportsman license for age 60 to 65 for $98.00 before the price increase.


Moon = Smart fellar!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scooter would escape the fence and H22 put a rope on his collar and a pool floaty thing on the end. Found out where ole Scoot Dawg was getting out of the fence. H22's Pop saw the rope and asked what it was? H22 said, Scoot wears that when he's in prison.
> 
> H22 buys all his nephews and his son one for there 1st b.day. Younger you are= less expensive.


H22 = Pretty Smart too!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2017)

Merning Youngins!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning BO$$ and Mrs. H. How is your shoulder doing BO$$?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Merning Youngins!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning BO$$ and Mrs. H. How is your shoulder doing BO$$?


^^^^^^^^^^what he said, Charlie.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Afternoon !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!


Hey BigN, howudoin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hey BigN, howudoin?





Doing well LilN !!!  Need to be on the tractor, just ain't feeling it.


Dawn's making Zulu tonight !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well LilN !!!  Need to be on the tractor, just ain't feeling it.
> 
> 
> Dawn's making Zulu tonight !!!


you got that backwards, you feel of yo wife & drive the tractor........... lawd, send ya school, buy ya books......... oh forget about it..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you got that backwards, you feel of yo wife & drive the tractor........... lawd, send ya school, buy ya books......... oh forget about it..........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



now go read your pm!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> now go read your pm!




You look GOOD nekkid !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You look GOOD nekkid !!!


  quit lying!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> quit lying!





I can't . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Betcha EE's trying to poke a nurse . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha EE's trying to poke a nurse . .


I'd bet money on it & win!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks.


Evenin!  I'm outta here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Sup kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha EE's trying to poke a nurse . .



poke,
pinch,
get a lunch date,
very least passing out business cards


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Howdy Bloodbro and GW. Kicked back in the ac for a little bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2017)

Evenin folks.....terrible day. 

What's new?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks.....terrible day.
> 
> What's new?




Whaaaaaaaaa??? 


Headed to one of my great nephews ball games . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks.....terrible day.
> 
> What's new?



Xo xo Chief!

Is the forum running slow for any of y'all? Any other sites I visit load fast but while I'm on here everything is very sluggish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa???
> 
> 
> Headed to one of my great nephews ball games . .



Bout had a stroke, differed if I was gonna die of cardiac arrest due to stress, might as well be half lit. 




blood on the ground said:


> Xo xo Chief!
> 
> Is the forum running slow for any of y'all? Any other sites I visit load fast but while I'm on here everything is very sluggish.



It is now......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2017)

Least the new Hvac is being installed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2017)

New internet/cable (super fast) is being installed Tuesday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sup Bloodbro, Quackbro and Chief. Dang Chief, I know it's got to be stressing you out! Fix you a BDLD and try to chill for a bit. Mine seems to be doing ok Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Bloodbro, Quackbro and Chief. Dang Chief, I know it's got to be stressing you out! Fix you a BDLD and try to chill for a bit. Mine seems to be doing ok Blood.



10-4 Moon, I'm chillin' now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2017)

DB dun called in sick again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> DB dun called in sick again!





It's cause the earth is flat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout had a stroke, differed if I was gonna die of cardiac arrest due to stress, might as well be half lit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't make me ride up there and snatch yo lil Coon butt around  . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's cause the earth is flat . .



Thank goodness he's not a flat earther!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2017)

He is more like a 'earth is a drain' person

morning all,

anyone heard from EE?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning GW, Bloodbro and Quackbro who was up really late. Anybody heard from EE and how his knee surgery went?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2017)

morning day walkers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Sup Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Blood?



living the dream bro! ... been called to the same machine 100 times since I got here and every call has been operator error! couple of gold toothed operators that should've never made it past the front door haven't a clue how to run that line! funny thing is they are knocking down 30$ an hr and hardly posses the skill to sweep the floor!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2017)

I need a week of nothing but me and the woods looking at sunrise and sunset ... maybe killin a deer or two somewhere along the way!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning folks!!

Blood Do Ya'll run extruders??.........How well ventilated is the building you work in??

Ours needs better ventilation it is still nearly 90 degrees out on the floor right now


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 29, 2017)

Mornin'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2017)

blood, sounds like the flat earthers need flattened

morning Rutt and dd


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning Rutt and DDG. It's pretty pathetic Blood. Wonder how many Billies are gonna hunt this morning at RB?


----------



## redeli (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Good morning Eli.


----------



## redeli (Sep 29, 2017)

Finally friday


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

I wuz beginning to wonder if it would get here this week!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning folks!!
> 
> Blood Do Ya'll run extruders??.........How well ventilated is the building you work in??
> 
> Ours needs better ventilation it is still nearly 90 degrees out on the floor right now



Yes sir we do.... Its hot inside our building year around! Its dangerous hot when you get up on the 3rd and 4th floor! Not very well ventilated ... Now days we cant open exterior doors either due to customer request... Pharmaceutical companies!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning Chief and Glue Bunny.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2017)

Howdy Moon.

Got more phone calls to make again today. Was on this stinkin phone ALL DAY yesterday with the sale of my home about to fall through the day before we were originally scheduled to close.  It has been rescheduled for next week now, but still have some wrinkles to iron out. 

All because of a VA appraiser coming back with an appraisal lower than my selling price, everyone agreeing with it, including my buyers lender, but now because of the lower appraisal his lender can't loan him the purchasing price, one day before we were to close. 

They tried to get me to accept the lower price, but I wasn't budging, and I'm still not budging, especially after spending a good chunk of $$$$ doing everything they required me to do in the original offer at the price we agreed upon.

In the meantime, I'm moved out of my home and the buyer has already began to place his stuff in my home. 

Talk about a night mare all day long yesterday. 

I think we finally found a solution yesterday to go to closing next week, but still need to confirm some questions that I have for my self protection before I go to a closing next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2017)

Good thing I got an entire brand new, duct and all, Hvac system installed and running yesterday evening, because I was one HOT & STRESSED son of a gun yesterday about all of this crap at the last second.

I'll holler later, y'all have a great Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Moon.
> 
> Got more phone calls to make again today. Was on this stinkin phone ALL DAY yesterday with the sale of my home about to fall through the day before we were originally scheduled to close.  It has been rescheduled for next week now, but still have some wrinkles to iron out.
> 
> ...


 Dang Chief!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Moon.
> 
> Got more phone calls to make again today. Was on this stinkin phone ALL DAY yesterday with the sale of my home about to fall through the day before we were originally scheduled to close.  It has been rescheduled for next week now, but still have some wrinkles to iron out.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Good thing I got an entire brand new, duct and all, Hvac system installed and running yesterday evening, because I was one HOT & STRESSED son of a gun yesterday about all of this crap at the last second.
> 
> I'll holler later, y'all have a great Friday!



Dude thats more than one man needs on his plate! Sorry bro .. Hope it works out for soon!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2017)

Good morning folks, 3 day shifts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Moon.
> 
> Got more phone calls to make again today. Was on this stinkin phone ALL DAY yesterday with the sale of my home about to fall through the day before we were originally scheduled to close.  It has been rescheduled for next week now, but still have some wrinkles to iron out.
> 
> ...



DANG Jeff.    I'd be freaking out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, 3 day shifts


Is that good or bad?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Howudoin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Is that good or bad?
> 
> Howudoin?



Do you really have to ask? IT'S FRIDAY!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you really have to ask? IT'S FRIDAY!


No, I just wanted to see you !!

OH, guess what I nabbed at Wally World last night?!?!?!?  I gotta tell Quack, he's gonna be surprised too!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Got my order from Bulgaria. 
They getting married in Savannah so I thought this would be cool. Made with sea glass, sea stones and sea shells. Also got the sea gulls in it.Can ya SEA it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> No, I just wanted to see you !!
> 
> OH, guess what I nabbed at Wally World last night?!?!?!?  I gotta tell Quack, he's gonna be surprised too!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got my order from Bulgaria.
> They getting married in Savannah so I thought this would be cool. Made with sea glass, sea stones and sea shells. Also got the sea gulls in it.Can ya SEA it.


I LIKE it!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


marked down to $35, I couldn't pass it up!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I LIKE it!!!
> 
> marked down to $35, I couldn't pass it up!!





Don't believe I coulda passed that up either.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't believe I coulda passed that up either.


Quack has been telling me for years to give it a try, but I have never seen it less than $150......... it rang up $99 and the girl had to call a CSM to make it match the ticket price of $35......... sssoooooo, next year, no more chlorine!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2017)

Good buy Keebs, you won't regret it


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2017)

Chief, I didn't see your post earlier but I hope it all works out


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good buy Keebs, you won't regret it


 That's what I was thinking too!  I got some learning to do, been doing chlorine for years!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Quack has been telling me for years to give it a try, but I have never seen it less than $150......... it rang up $99 and the girl had to call a CSM to make it match the ticket price of $35......... sssoooooo, next year, no more chlorine!




Dang you stole it !! 




Wycliff said:


> Good buy Keebs, you won't regret it



Xs 2 !!



Afternoon bro's !!!  Bout time for a dranky  drank.  My weekend to werk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

Dawn can't watch Animal Planet 'cause the pup keeps growling and barking at the dogs . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang you stole it !!
> Xs 2 !!
> Afternoon bro's !!!  Bout time for a dranky  drank.  My weekend to werk.


 I knew you'd be proud of me........ I picked it up, put it back, picked it BACK up, looked & it was the only one, I said I gotta do it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn can't watch Animal Planet 'cause the pup keeps growling and barking at the dogs . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn can't watch Animal Planet 'cause the pup keeps growling and barking at the dogs . .



H22 would leave the TV on Animal Planet eryday for the dawgs while we was at work. 

Cody leaves his on cartoons for his dawgs.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2017)

Our dawgs listen to music during the day.  i hope this helps a lot


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Evening Wy,Quackbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. I'm ready to git to the house! Hope Chiefs day is going better today! Anyone heard from EE on how his surgery went? Figured he would have posted by now. Gonna grill some rib eyes tonight with some sautéed shrooms and probably a BLD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Our dawgs listen to music during the day.  i hope this helps a lot



Mozart ?? Bach??  Beethoven ??






Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy,Quackbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. I'm ready to git to the house! Hope Chiefs day is going better today! Anyone heard from EE on how his surgery went? Figured he would have posted by now. Gonna grill some rib eyes tonight with some sautéed shrooms and probably a BLD.




Sounds awesome, Dawn's making Zulu !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy,Quackbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. I'm ready to git to the house! Hope Chiefs day is going better today! Anyone heard from EE on how his surgery went? Figured he would have posted by now. Gonna grill some rib eyes tonight with some sautéed shrooms and probably a BLD.





Tried something different the other night when I cooked all those ribeyes, stuffed sausage, stuffed poke chops.  Put 2 small pieces of hickory on top the coals, wasn't over powering, but gave everything a awesome flavor !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

I bet it was good! You got to work tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy,Quackbro, Keebs and Mrs. H. I'm ready to git to the house! Hope Chiefs day is going better today! Anyone heard from EE on how his surgery went? Figured he would have posted by now. Gonna grill some rib eyes tonight with some sautéed shrooms and probably a BLD.


Drooooooolcity!!!!!!! Sounds gooood!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 would leave the TV on Animal Planet eryday for the dawgs while we was at work.
> 
> Cody leaves his on cartoons for his dawgs.


Mine get WALB out of Albany, UNLESS there is something set up to record and they may get to watch/hear Paw Patrol!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Drooooooolcity!!!!!!! Sounds gooood!!
> 
> Mine get WALB out of Albany, UNLESS there is something set up to record and they may get to watch/hear Paw Patrol!



And your horses get to listen to that good old time rock n roll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I bet it was good! You got to work tonight?




Try it Moonbro !!!   Hada friend deliver a truck load of 10" split hickory a coupla years ago.
No sir, tomorrow night.  Dawn's making her Messican Zulu tonight with the neighbors coming over.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well LilN !!!  Need to be on the tractor, just ain't feeling it.
> 
> 
> Dawn's making Zulu tonight !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Try it Moonbro !!!   Hada friend deliver a truck load of 10" split hickory a coupla years ago.
> No sir, tomorrow night.  Dawn's making her Messican Zulu tonight with the neighbors coming over.



Ya'll done ate that one from yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done ate that one from yesterday.




Naw, cancelled that one.  Went out and ate Messican, after the ball game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done ate that one from yesterday.





Didja get the twice baked tater/casserole recipe ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Time to start da WEEKEND! 

Gotta go by the clothing sto on my way home and use this coupon money they gave me when we bought H22's suit. 
It expires Sunday and I aint drivin back to the Classic City this weekend. 
Hey. $ is $. I aint GON turn it down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja get the twice baked tater/casserole recipe ???



Sho did. Can't wait to try it. 
Copy and paste+ print is my friend. 


OK. FOR REAL.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And your horses get to listen to that good old time rock n roll.


 At least they used to........ radio got struck by lightenin, ain't replaced  it yet, they listen to the crickets, frogs & cicada's for now!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to start da WEEKEND!
> 
> Gotta go by the clothing sto on my way home and use this coupon money they gave me when we bought H22's suit.
> It expires Sunday and I aint drivin back to the Classic City this weekend.
> Hey. $ is $. I aint GON turn it down.


spend it sista!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did. Can't wait to try it.
> Copy and paste+ print is my friend.
> 
> 
> OK. FOR REAL.


See ya!


----------



## glue bunny (Sep 29, 2017)

Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!
Hey Keebs and quackbro!

Haven't had a grilt steak in foreva!   Looks like homemade pizza tonite and some "bunny pudding"

If you read this EE hope the surgery went well and the drugs are great!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2017)

Good afternoon to all of my Driveler friends and neighbors.

I did have my knee surgery yesterday and it went really   well.  In fact, I remembered being in the waiting and staging area all completely prepped just before they were to wheel me in for surgery...........and the next time that I woke up, the surgery had been done and I was already in the recovery area.  I felt NO PAIN whatsoever during this entire time. 

Within 4 hours after being released from the recovery area and returned to my room, they had me up walking on crutches a total of 200 feet around the hallway.  I was amazed just how well things went.  My Orthopedic doctors and also my Cardiologist doctor had agreed up front that they should keep me in the hospital for 1 extra day to make sure that I didn't have any heart related problems or any problems with a reaction to the anesthesia etc.  My Daughter and Son-in-law came up from Statesboro today and brought me home earlier this afternoon.  We even stopped and ate lunch on the way home.   

This surgery event was by far the best experience that I have ever encountered in a hospital environment.  Every person involved in my care was such a nice person and well skilled in their care too.  It honestly was like being cared for by a dear family member throughout this process.  I do have many close friends there at the Medical College of Georgia Hospital (now referred to as Augusta University Health) because I have also volunteered there since back 2000 as I have been a Patient and Family Centered Care Advisor and I am on lots of different Department Advisory Boards and Committees throughout the hospital.  I have also traveled across the country and also Winnipeg, Canada in promoting these "Care Concepts" that were originally developed right here at the Medical College of Georgia Hospital and is now considered "Standards for Patient Care" across the world.

Even though, I have owned my own business for over 25 years now, I have found time along this journey to make time for my volunteer efforts as well.  I am especially  thankful for the friendships that I have made at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota.  I am eternally grateful for the opportunity that my late wife and I had as we were  participants of a Documentary Presentation made be PBS (Public Broadcasting Service) that was filmed several years ago at the Medical College of Georgia Hospital in Augusta where my late wife had previously worked for 27 years.  It was called, "Remaking American Medicine - Hand In Hand."  It truly showed the efforts that we incorporated in making each hospital visit try to be one of excellence.

As for me, I am doing fine for now and can maneuver on one crutch with very little discomfort.  In fact, it was lot worse hobbling on one crutch before surgery for sure.  I've got lots of physical therapy exercises to complete in this healing process and my doctors have made it very clear that I MUST DO THESE EXERCISES in order for things to heal properly.  I've also got lots of follow-up appointments to make sure that things are progressing well.   I think that things will be much better within a month or two and I can get back into woods and doing my normal work routines etc.   

I want to THANK ALL OF YOU for all of your kind thoughts and Prayers on my behalf.

NOW, I hope all of you will do your best to help MS Glue Bunny in making sure that things go well in her upcoming surgery as well.  Margaret, My Prayers are being sent your way, my Dear !!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> Hey Keebs and quackbro!
> 
> Haven't had a grilt steak in foreva!   Looks like homemade pizza tonite and some "bunny pudding"
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good afternoon to all of my Driveler friends and neighbors.
> 
> I did have my knee surgery yesterday and it went really   well.  In fact, I remembered being in the waiting and staging area all completely prepped just before they were to wheel me in for surgery...........and the next time that I woke up, the surgery had been done and I was already in the recovery area.  I felt NO PAIN whatsoever during this entire time.
> 
> ...


 You'll be back to dancin in no time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2017)

Great news Sockbro !!!  Glad your recovery is doing well.


How many nurses #'s didja get ??/


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2017)

Glad everything went well Sockbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You'll be back to dancin in no time!



I hope that it might be "Dirty Dancing" then and soon too !!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Great news Sockbro !!!  Glad your recovery is doing well.
> 
> 
> How many nurses #'s didja get ??/
> ...




Quack,  Don't you mean GreyHound instead !!!!!!





Wycliff said:


> Glad everything went well Sockbro



Thanks Wybro.  I am glad that I go it done finally and hope to be OK again soon.

I'm going to get the ice machine and get it pumping cold water on my knee and leg as it is a little swollen for now.  I will be glad to be able to lay back in my recliner again with this cold water making the swelling go down.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I hope that it might be "Dirty Dancing" then and soon too !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Those are some neat little machines, my daughter had one after her knee surgery


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Those are some neat little machines, my daughter had one after her knee surgery



You are right.  These  things are fantastic.  I had never seen one until yesterday afternoon BUT it works like a charm to help keep the area of surgery numb and from swelling too.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great news Sockbro !!!  Glad your recovery is doing well.
> 
> 
> How many nurses #'s didja get ??/



He's a what????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2017)

Ya'll have a great weekend, headed to get my little monster!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2017)

Lil Wy just called and he doesn't have any internet at the house


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Howdy Wy, Quackbro,Keebs who is Gon, Mrs. H,Glue Bunny and EE. That is great news EE, now you just need to follow the Dr's instructions. Get that knee rehabbed and you will be up and at em again. Hope Chief had a better day today. I know he has been burning the candle at both ends dealing with his house!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Dang Wy! Hope he can survive without it for a while!  On a another note my first BLD went down good!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Wy! Hope he can survive without it for a while!  On a another note my first BLD went down good!



Its going to be tough, he sounded like he was stranded on a deserted island


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Its going to be tough, he sounded like he was stranded on a deserted island



Next time that happens send him on over here with me. We can waller in misery together, or better yet, he and Jag can have a blast while entertaining me with their antics. Maybe then I won't be so blue in the driveler with my personal issues. 

Actually folks, it appears we are headed to another closing next Friday @ 10:30 am for our agreed upon selling price. They're saying they've found a way to make it work. 

My house is completely emptied AND cleaned and the home buyer is actually sleeping alone in my house tonight.

Wait, I was wrong on it being completely emptied. The buyer told me I forgot one shoulder mount deer head on the wall upstairs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You are right.  These  things are fantastic.  I had never seen one until yesterday afternoon BUT it works like a charm to help keep the area of surgery numb and from swelling too.




Might oughta put that on yo crotch . . .



Wycliff said:


> Its going to be tough, he sounded like he was stranded on a deserted island



I'm sorry, but that's 




Jeff C. said:


> Next time that happens send him on over here with me. We can waller in misery together, or better yet, he and Jag can have a blast while entertaining me with their antics. Maybe then I won't be so blue in the driveler with my personal issues.
> 
> Actually folks, it appears we are headed to another closing next Friday @ 10:30 am for our agreed upon selling price. They're saying they've found a way to make it work.
> 
> ...




You got this Chiefbro !!! 


Zulu was a big hit tonight !!  I'll be belching it fo 2 days..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2017)

Werkin me tadeff ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2017)

On Saturday the day walkers be like ..... Zzzzzzzz


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2017)

Drunkbro worked on his car all night.... Seriously


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro worked on his car all night.... Seriously



morning

Did he take the seats out like he did the kitchen cabinets?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2017)

coffee !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Blood, Gobblin, Quack (who is doing a good of a job in getting me in trouble for sure and hopefully he is asleep now) and to all of the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Thankfully, I did get a few hours of decent sleep and I am up and walking very gingerly this morning.  I look forward to putting this knee problem behind me and getting back to my normal routines soon.

In the meantime, I do think that I will partake of a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee as I sit here and vision Drunkbro taking his car apart and working on it INSTEAD of doing his normal workload.  I think that it is past time to drop a water balloon from the highest rafter  on him BUT have it filled with lead instead !!!!!   

As for Chiefbro, I just don't know you can possibly withstand all of the high-pressure that you has been under lately.  I believe that you have been working harder than any 3 men put together that I know.  I admit that I couldn't handle all of those ongoing hassles without totally opening up a very large can of Whip-Butt and pouring it all over some of these problem characters.   It must having something to do with you having Cajun blood in your veins !!!!  

I hope that Lil Wy survived the Internet outage yesterday too.  Heck now that is a real problem for sure !!!!

Hopefully, all of you will have a great day and pass it on.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Good morning, folks


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Was on the phone with Comcast from 7:30 till 9:30 last night, spoke to people from 4 different countries before I finally got internet back up and running.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Next time that happens send him on over here with me. We can waller in misery together, or better yet, he and Jag can have a blast while entertaining me with their antics. Maybe then I won't be so blue in the driveler with my personal issues.
> 
> Actually folks, it appears we are headed to another closing next Friday @ 10:30 am for our agreed upon selling price. They're saying they've found a way to make it work.
> 
> ...



We definitely need to get them two back together at some point


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro,GW,EE and Wy. Hang in there Chief!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> Did he take the seats out like he did the kitchen cabinets?



No but he got caught by the boss man.... Was on the carpet when I left....LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Good morning fellows.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2017)

I thought he is related to the boss. Morning Chief,you gonna get to slow down some today?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I thought he is related to the boss. Morning Chief,you gonna get to slow down some today?



Moon, I had remembered Blood saying that Drunkbro was related to the boss when I read that a little while ago and I remembered a saying by a boss many years ago that had a nephew working there during one summer.

He said, "Sometimes you might have stomp the 'nads of your relative just to get his attention" !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2017)

I hear blood's bloodpressure is going up today.

speaking of cars.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2017)

I know mine went up with our son and sure nuff our daughter! Wonder what kind of new car Bloodbro is going to buy her?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I know mine went up with our son and sure nuff our daughter! Wonder what kind of new car Bloodbro is going to buy her?



Hopefully an Abrams


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2017)

This is amazing.  Professional spoon player


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 30, 2017)

That is wild GW!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Brought tacos for lunch and forgot the shells


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Brought tacos for lunch and forgot the shells



Getcha pack 'o Doritos out of the snack machine !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Afternoon folks.

Just trudgin along..... 

Gonna take the family with lil Everett an go stroll through the fair @ AMS tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getcha pack 'o Doritos out of the snack machine !!



They got rid of the snack machines back in July


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Afternoon Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This is amazing.  Professional spoon player



That was bad to the bone gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon Chief



Hey Wy, how you are man?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  'Bout that time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I thought he is related to the boss. Morning Chief,you gonna get to slow down some today?



I kept busy, but at a coastin speed Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Git R Done Quackbro, ain't nuttin but a thang to you.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Wy, how you are man?



Doing good, not sure if I'm gonna make it these teenage years with Lil Wy. Or if he's gonna make it  He is trying to stretch his legs a little to quickly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2017)

Kinda weird/sad.  Local couple that ran the small store in Deepstep hit a deer on their motocycle last night, then got ran over by a car/truck.  I had a dream last night showing a man getting run over by a truck.


They made some awesome biscuit and breakfast burritos.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

That's definitely strange


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> That's definitely strange





Kinda freaked me out.  I think I gotz the ESPN . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Man, that's terrible Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Doing good, not sure if I'm gonna make it these teenage years with Lil Wy. Or if he's gonna make it  He is trying to stretch his legs a little to quickly



I hear ya, that boy is smart. He gonna test your not only your patience, but your intelligence.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Might not make it to da fair now. MizT said she ain't feelin right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Stoopid LTE doesn't work as well up @ ol home place as it did down @ my house a 100 yds away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, MizT ain't feelin the fair tonight. Said she feels like a migraine may be coming on.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2017)

Well you might as well have a BLD then Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Well you might as well have a BLD then Chief



Havin my 1st Juan now, Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Just in time fo suppa too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2017)

Almost time to make the doughnuts!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh well, went from going to Fair to cleaning out an attic with shop vac and putting stuff in it. Not really what I wanted to do after going through my truck and trailer loaded from front to back 4' high, sorting out stuff we donated and what I got rid of @ 2 different facilities today. Still got a pile of house items in garage/shop to go through before I can even start arranging my stuff in there.

We still have a front guest bedroom that is piled wall to wall to go through before we even set that room up properly. 

Downsizing is a bummer, hard to get rid of stuff you've accumulated over 34 years and make up up your mind what to part with. So many memories are refreshed as you're throwing stuff away forever.

I just realized while typing this that I've got a 20X10 storage building full of stuff too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

And to think I only moved a 100 yds away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

Only took 17 truck and trailer loads.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2017)

I've only been bleedin' for about 3 hours straight when I scraped my arm on something in the garage. And I mean a constant flow/leak.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2017)

Happy October kids .... Best month of the year


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Back atcha Bloodbro. Me and Mz. R are headed to the lake this morning. Wish us luck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY OCTOBER to you Blood, Moon, and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.  

Moonbro, I hope you and Mz R catch a bunch of those squealers this morning so that you can put those really nice grease jackets on them soon !!!!!  

I'm just taking it easy and trying not to do anything stupid for now.

Hopefully, Gobblin might be along soon and share the coffee pot with us as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2017)

I am here EE.   Best of luck moon.   Chief, blood thinners?  bloodbro, almost time to punch the clock on another one.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2017)

Good morning folks, Chief needs to call Junk in a Box an have them clean him out


----------



## redeli (Oct 1, 2017)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2017)

morning wy and eli


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 1, 2017)

Mornin' folks. Someone please tell these stupid deer to get with the program and show up while I'm sitting here! Got pictures of em almost every day AFTER I leave whichever stand I am sitting in.

EE glad to hear the surgery went well and hope your recovery is quick enough to get you some days in the woods.

Chief best a luck on your closing THIS time


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2017)

Morning WY, EE , ddG, Gobblin, Moon and Chief

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2017)

and Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, that boy is smart. He gonna test your not only your patience, but your intelligence.





The intelligence "test" won't be a problem for lil Wybro  . .

Good morning brothers !!!  Hope Sockbro is healing quickly, hope Chiefbro doesn't bleed to deaf.

Hope the rest of ya'll are enjoying your weekend !!!



GO TECH !!!  GO DWAGS !!!


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> And to think I only moved a 100 yds away.





Jeff C. said:


> Only took 17 truck and trailer loads.



If you coulda waited a couple of weeks, you coulda borrowed a roller coaster from the fair and rigged it up to move with


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2017)

cramer said:


> If you coulda waited a couple of weeks, you coulda borrowed a roller coaster from the fair and rigged it up to move with





OUCH !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2017)

cramer said:


> If you coulda waited a couple of weeks, you coulda borrowed a roller coaster from the fair and rigged it up to move with





Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!





Cramer gonna kick my kneebro while he's down !! 



I gotz to crash . .  Oh, and screw the NFL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2017)

Mornin DDG, Cramer, Quackbro.

Thanks DDG and good hunting, hang in there.

Cramer, I've been on a roller coaster ride for the past month, wish someone would stop it so I could get off. 

Quackbro, I finally figured out how I've been losing weight. I'm slowly, but surely bleeding out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2017)

What a perfect morning outside ... Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2017)

Think I'll pull a Quackbro today, get on da tracta and do some bush hoggin for some therapy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What a perfect morning outside ... Absolutely beautiful!



I'za porch sittin, blood.


----------



## cramer (Oct 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cramer gonna kick my kneebro while he's down !!
> 
> Never! Just saying, he loves projects and the fair is in his backyard. He coulda made short work  with a track and'the cars and had a blast at the same time, 'cause that's how Chief rolls
> 
> I gotz to crash . .  Oh, and screw the NFL.



Go to bed you old goat- I'll be sure to NOT watch them for ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'za porch sittin, blood.



Tractor riding is good also Jiff


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, that boy is smart. He gonna test your not only your patience, but your intelligence.





Hooked On Quack said:


> The intelligence "test" won't be a problem for lil Wybro  . .
> 
> Good morning brothers !!!  Hope Sockbro is healing quickly, hope Chiefbro doesn't bleed to deaf.
> 
> ...




Yeah. I'm already out gunned on that one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2017)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.!
The boy came to see his mama and padre. Almost 2 years to the day of back surgery. He fell down his front steps. In pain, but said he was fine. Getting an xray next week just to be safe. I aint neva heard that boy complain. Neva.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2017)

Hope everything is ok Mz TuTu


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.!
> The boy came to see his mama and padre. Almost 2 years to the day of back surgery. He fell down his front steps. In pain, but said he was fine. Getting an xray next week just to be safe. I aint neva heard that boy complain. Neva.


 's ain't nuttin wrong............ my heart plumb dropped reading this!
Tell Cody, I have prayers and good vibes headed his way asap!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2017)

Potato soup is what's for lunch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2017)

burger and fries here  with cole slaw


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> 's ain't nuttin wrong............ my heart plumb dropped reading this!
> Tell Cody, I have prayers and good vibes headed his way asap!




Just went over there to deliver food and stuff. He seems fine, but the front poarch light will stay on at all times from now on.
They done put that wedding off two years, by doggie we GON do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2017)

Afternoon !!  Last one !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2017)

then off for three quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> then off for three quack?




Just 2, back at it Wed-Fri, off the weekend !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2017)

Hambooger steak n onion gwavy, rice n gravy, peas n okra.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2017)

Pot of Nics chilli simmering ... Then headed in for Night number 8.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 1, 2017)

Evenin everyone!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2017)

*Little mess of squealers.*

Me and Mz. R hit the lake today. Conditions were better for flying a dang kite! We had a good time was all that mattered. The wind wouldn't let me post up on em like me and Bloodbro did. Caught some 50 ft deep today.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Pot of Nics chilli simmering ... Then headed in for Night number 8.



Counting them down Blood, off tomorrow beback on nights with ya'll Tuesday night


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 1, 2017)

Evening glue bunny and moon 

Nice mess of fish Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2017)

*Get oil hot!*

Can you say fish fry? That is one of the aluminum  wash pans that that was my mothers. I have 2 of them and money can't touch either one!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Evening Wy, Bloodbro and Glue Bunny. Sounds good Blood! Thanks Wy, I know that you prefer nights.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2017)

hey glue bunny, wy, and moon


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Can you say fish fry? That is one of the aluminum  wash pans that that was my mothers. I have 2 of them and money can't touch either one!



Moon, that is a nice looking mess of fish. Wish I could be there when they were fried. What is that bream doing in there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 1, 2017)

He was hanging out with the wrong crowd BO$$. Got a free boat ride too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2017)

Never did get to ride the tractor. Wound up helpin MizT with some cleanin and moving furniture around til we found what we liked. Then, went to get a new tractor part from brothers and to tractor supply for a project tomorrow. After I got back went over and helped neighbor that's been helping me a bunch. He had a huge double red oak blow down in his backyard during the storm. I cut about small trailer load of just tops and limbs out for some smoker wood and backyard fire pit wood. Barely dented that tree. He's letting me keep it all. I'll have a years supply of wood or better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2017)

Moon, nice catch even though you couldn't get on'em like normal.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2017)

Happy monday ... Live from the plastic factory


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Morning Blood.


----------



## redeli (Oct 2, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2017)

Morning Smart Folks. Hope EE knee is healing fast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2017)

morning eli, fuzzy and moon
evening blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Moon, Eli, Fuzzy, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Fuzzy, thanks for the kind words of encouragement.  So far, everything is going well with very little to no pain involved.  I've got to make sure that I do all of the required Physical Therapy involved so everything will be healed properly.

Gobblin, I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Morning GW,Fuzzy,Eli and EE. Glad to hear you are progressing nicely EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2017)

EE is home health coming in to assist with the rehab?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2017)

Mornin folks.

EE, sorry I haven't posted on your knee surgery as of yet. I'm just so glad to hear that you finally got some relief with the surgery and are on the road to a full recovery. I know you've got some rehab to do and hopefully you'll be as good as new and back to gallavanting like your usual self.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2017)

Trying to figure out what to do this morning, I've got so many little things I don't know where to start yet. My main project requires me to wait on a neighbor, but he's retired and likes to sleep in. Usually don't see him until anywhere from 9-10 am. Then I've got to wait on him to have a cup or two of coffee on my front porch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

Morning Growbro's !!!  Doodoo hit the fan 'bout 4am, started to call Drunkbro in . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

Saw a good looking 8ptr (17-18"'s wide) standing in my driveway this morning, he looked young.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 2, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Doc appt Later this morning but first visiting hubby's friend who is in the hospital with a shattered kneecap.   He's gonna have it pieced back together today. If you have a moment please say a prayer for our friend Tommy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE is home health coming in to assist with the rehab?



I am fortunate that the Orthopedic Out-Patient Facility is only a few miles from me so I will be visiting that facility for all of my Physical Therapy requirements.  Hopefully, I will be able to drive (at least locally) again fairly soon so I hope to be back "somewhat" to normal within a few weeks.  

My doctors and P.T. people already told me that it will take a while for me to be thinking about CLIMBING ANY LADDERS THOUGH !!!!  Heck, I just want to get back in the woods to hopefully just watch the deer even if I am just sitting on the ground in a chair surrounded by my special camo fabric that has lasted for 12-15-18 years out in the woods.  The weather/hot/cold/sleet/snow/, or even 100 degree sunshine etc has NO effect on it and it can be re-used over and over.

One of these days, I am going to start selling it as it is 6 ft wide and I have used it for over 44 years now. This is a fabric that I have used in my business over all of these years.  It is also very easy to install with just a heavy-duty stapler and it can be re-used multiple time without damaging it.  I can easily change the color scheme from pines to hardwoods and even very low height browse and it blends in really great. 

This is a ladder stand that is locked onto an oak tree for the past 6 years now.  It is as sturdy as being on the ground and I can sit and watch the deer with no problem.  These are pressure treated 2X4 boards X 12 feet long with steps every 8" up the length of it.   It has a seat built on top at the proper angle to make it very comfortable when it is placed and locked against the tree too. 

I invite you to zoom in on it by holding down the "Control key" while clicking the =+ key at the same time as it will enlarge the photo and to return it to the normal size, just do the same thing except, click on the -_ key and it will return to normal size.

It looks like this:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am fortunate that the Orthopedic Out-Patient Facility is only a few miles from me so I will be visiting that facility for all of my Physical Therapy requirements.  Hopefully, I will be able to drive (at least locally) again fairly soon so I hope to be back "somewhat" to normal within a few weeks.
> 
> My doctors and P.T. people already told me that it will take a while for me to be thinking about CLIMBING ANY LADDERS THOUGH !!!!  Heck, I just want to get back in the woods to hopefully just watch the deer even if I am just sitting on the ground in a chair surrounded by my special camo fabric that has lasted for 12-15-18 years out in the woods.  The weather/hot/cold/sleet/snow/, or even 100 degree sunshine etc has NO effect on it and it can be re-used over and over.
> 
> ...




Looks like "filter" cloth to me ???  Same stuff they also make pool covers from. 

Glad you're healing up Sockbro !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like "filter" cloth to me ???  Same stuff they also make pool covers from.
> 
> Glad you're healing up Sockbro !!!



Quack, it is "not quite" the same as the pool cover fabric BUT IT IS the "Backing cloth" fabric that has been used on Kaolin Rotary Vacuum Filters for the past 40-50 years now.  I first supplied it to one of the Kaolin plants in Wrens, Georgia way back in the 1970's and I have been using it ever since.  You can use some spray paint and color it any way to match your surroundings and it is quick an easy.  It also works great for dove hunting on a very hot afternoon too.  You can set up a small re-usable wire metal frame around you (similar to hog-wire)  and attach the fabric to it for camo.  The wire frame can be easily re-used along with the camo fabric too.  It also works great for using a cut-out piece to proper size to totally hide a trail camera while it is in action too.  You can walk by it 100 times and never see it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, it is "not quite" the same as the pool cover fabric BUT IT IS the "Backing cloth" fabric that has been used on Kaolin Rotary Vacuum Filters for the past 40-50 years now.  I first supplied it to one of the Kaolin plants in Wrens, Georgia way back in the 1970's and I have been using it ever since.  You can use some spray paint and color it any way to match your surroundings and it is quick an easy.  It also works great for dove hunting on a very hot afternoon too.  You can set up a small re-usable wire metal frame around you (similar to hog-wire)  and attach the fabric to it for camo.  The wire frame can be easily re-used along with the camo fabric too.  It also works great for using a cut-out piece to proper size to totally hide a trail camera while it is in action too.  You can walk by it 100 times and never see it.





Yessir, I've used several yards of used material until I found out it was radioactive . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2017)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, I've used several yards of used material until I found out it was radioactive . .



In over 44 years of being in the Filtration business, I've never heard of the actual Kaolin dirt causing a used piece to be radioactive.  I have supplied lots of filters that were used in radioactive type plants such as Savannah River Plant (Bomb plant), Atomic Energy Commission plants etc over the years though.  


One thing for sure, Mine is definitely NOT radioactive as it is brand new and I buy it from the manufacturer.  This fabric has been used extensively for all of these years including filters that I supplied to JACK DANIEL DISTILLERY as well.  It is also used in many food manufacturing applications, medicines, foundries, cement manufacturing, aluminum manufacturing, various mining operations, chemical plants, wood product manufacturing, and even corn processing involving corn syrup and corn starch applications as well.

The above is just a small sample of this fabric's uses over all of these years. 

I do admit that I was probably the first person to ever use it as a fantastic camo fabric for hunting though !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2017)

Mornin.. Just got home from the plastico factory ... Already missing that place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> In over 44 years of being in the Filtration business, I've never heard of the actual Kaolin dirt causing a used piece to be radioactive.  I have supplied lots of filters that were used in radioactive type plants such as Savannah River Plant (Bomb plant), Atomic Energy Commission plants etc over the years though.
> 
> 
> One thing for sure, Mine is definitely NOT radioactive as it is brand new and I buy it from the manufacturer.  This fabric has been used extensively for all of these years including filters that I supplied to JACK DANIEL DISTILLERY as well.  It is also used in many food manufacturing applications, medicines, foundries, cement manufacturing, aluminum manufacturing, various mining operations, chemical plants, wood product manufacturing, and even corn processing involving corn syrup and corn starch applications as well.
> ...




Read back Sockbro, I said USED filter cloth, and yes it is radioactive, we had to wear  sensors on our hard hats proving it.  Kinda like the Asbestos we had to remove from our roofs in the filter buildings...

Poor Messicans were stripping it down with nothing but a dust mask.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

Later bro's, count me gone from here . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2017)

1, 2, 3, sleep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2017)

Dribler has died. It was a good ride.


----------



## redeli (Oct 2, 2017)

All right crank it back up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2017)

Evenin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2017)

Driveler isn't dead, driveling is.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 2, 2017)

Evening, went and had a new cast put on Lil Wy' s arm today.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dribler has died. It was a good ride.



I blame Useless Billy. 



Oh.....hey y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2017)

Crickett said:


> I blame Useless Billy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....hey y'all.





Welllllllllll hello there !!!  Come here often ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

Hiny draggin ...


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2017)

Crickett said:


> I blame Useless Billy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....hey y'all.



I'm  The vice Prez of the useless billy club !

Hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

You got to love working on a project all night only to find out after everything is finished up that you installed the wrong part.... I'm looking for a tall building to swan dive off of


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2017)

Who was that young lady that stopped by and visited with us late last night??????  Inquiring minds want to know !!!!!  PS:  Welcome back from your extended vacation from us.  


Good Morning Blood, kmckinnie, and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers.  I didn't get all of the sleep that I needed during the night as I kept tossing and turning for whatever reason.  

Blood, don't worry, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, and sometimes, the game is rained out and sometimes you just can't get tickets for the game !!!!!  

Heck, make Drunkbro take it back apart and fix it !!!!  


Gotta do my part and go to Physical Therapy this morning at 8 AM.  Hope all goes well in this process.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning EE and Blood. Feels good this morning!


----------



## redeli (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

morning EE, blood, moon, and eli

This having the DSL and phone cut in and out for the last two days is getting old.  I'd be better off with the T that stands for telegraph if I could remember morris code.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning Eli and GW. Thanks for the brew GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

Well moon, pull up a chair and enjoy the juice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

I'd tell eli the same but. . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning smart folks. Moon got me craving catfish...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

Glad to see you in the right thread fuzzy


----------



## redeli (Oct 3, 2017)

I will take mine standing up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

It is likely to make you want to stand anyhow.  I do like and make it healthy strong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Cable/internet install today.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You got to love worming on a project all night only to find out after everything is finished up that you installed the wrong part.... I'm looking for a tall building to swan dive off of



WELL,......................Now that I've cleaned what WAS the milk I was drinking off my monitor...............Not laughing at you Bro but with you. Been there, DONE that!! Hate it for ya dude.

Mornin' to all y'all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy, Chief and DDG.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> WELL,......................Now that I've cleaned what WAS the milk I was drinking off my monitor...............Not laughing at you Bro but with you. Been there, DONE that!! Hate it for ya dude.
> 
> Mornin' to all y'all



It is all about job security and having something to do.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 3, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Got another doctors appt this morning....that'll be it this week for me.
EE.  Push thru the pain and do what the physical therapist says so you can regain full use of your knee.  You'll be back in the woods in no time!

Rest of y'all enjoy gw's coffee and get off to a good day of labor!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> WELL,......................Now that I've cleaned what WAS the milk I was drinking off my monitor...............Not laughing at you Bro but with you. Been there, DONE that!! Hate it for ya dude.
> 
> Mornin' to all y'all



LOL... I said worming


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

Mornin day walkers... Im dragging! Still got a bunch more ta go!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning folks,  be back on nights tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning folks,  be back on nights tonight



See you then


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

morning Bo$$

with all the b'days you have everyone is a young'n compared to you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2017)

We love you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2017)

morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny,Wy,Keebs,Possum and Mud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Whatsamatter Quack? Puppy wake you up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Whatsamatter Quack? Puppy wake you up?




Naw, I'm good.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny,Wy,Keebs,Possum and Mud.


 howudoin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Enjoying this cooler Keebs! You working tonight Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Enjoying this cooler Keebs! You working tonight Quack?



No sir, tomorrow night.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Enjoying this cooler Keebs! You working tonight Quack?


 oh yeah!






No sir, tomorrow night.[/quote]


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

Aint sleepin worf a toot ... About to turn up the Zquil and snooze all evening long!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey




Hey lil bro, we need to head south !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2017)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey


well looky who the cat done drug in!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> well looky who the cat done drug in!




Wouldn't no cat, it was a buzzard !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Dang tractor time yesterday kilt my back.  Gotta finish up tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't no cat, it was a buzzard !!


you runned him off!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang tractor time yesterday kilt my back.  Gotta finish up tonight.


Ice, Ice baby!...................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

afternoon drivelers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Finished up bushhawgin for the year, cant get my scrape blade lined up...  I HATE 3 pt implements.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllll hello there !!!  Come here often ???


Not as often as I'd like. 



kmckinnie said:


> I'm  The vice Prez of the useless billy club !
> 
> Hey


So it's all your fault


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Not as often as I'd like.
> 
> 
> So it's all your fault



Hiya gal friend, glad you're back !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Not as often as I'd like.
> 
> 
> So it's all your fault





That's what they all say . .  lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2017)

Am I banded yet ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I banded yet ???



not yet.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I banded yet ???



Patience. Your time is coming


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Evening Cricket,GW and Quack.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Howdy Wy. Back on nights fer a spell? Ice is yo friend Quack.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Ice works even better if you put it in a cup


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

With a little something else. I agree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2017)

Well, the great news is I finally got fast internet and TV again. 

Now for the bad news, they've postponed the closing until Friday the 13th. Another 10 freakin days. Friday the 13th, really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm officially SUPREMELY TICKED OFF......


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Dang Chief!! Do I need to come sling some chicken bones? This has been aggravating to say the least!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I banded yet ???



What have you done now??


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm officially SUPREMELY TICKED OFF......



Dang Chief, I hate that you're having all this stress






RUTTNBUCK said:


> What have you done now??



You have to ask


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2017)

ribs and lima beans


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> ribs and lima beans



Careful ... Them lima beans will stick to your ribs

Hamburger helper .....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2017)

3 mo eyewerz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Wy. Better night tonight Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2017)

morning moon, blood and wy

I've been just lounging watching the news for an hour.   Wasted hour.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 4, 2017)

Mornin' kiddies


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonbro, Gobblin, DDG and to the rest of you Drivelers who might be looking around for tinfoil hats!!!!!!

I made the mistake of reading back for the past hour or so and found that we just "might" have a few members here that are somewhere way, way, way, way, out in the top row seat of "left field" and apparently, they might not have been breathing real oxygen for quite a while now !!!! 


Quack was right on target again about the gorgeous Physical Therapy personnel involved.  Yesterday, when I went in for my Physical Therapy treatments, I was met by a beautiful young lady that assisted me in doing about 8 different exercises.  Dang, she even made me smile the entire time even though these exercises hurt like crazy at the time.  If she was any prettier, I might even consider having my left knee, both elbows, both feet and ankles operated on soon.   

Jeffro, I absolutely hate to deal with idiots such as what you are going through.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Morning EE,GW,DDG and Chief. Hoping you have a smooth day Chief!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2017)

EE, down EE down

Chief, hopping that the sale from here on goes smooth


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Wy. Better night tonight Blood?





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon, blood and wy
> 
> I've been just lounging watching the news for an hour.   Wasted hour.



Mornin fellas ... It was a night full of greasing bearings and changing brushes in electric motors.. Not a bad night just all that black dust mixed with bearing grease tends to make you filthy! Had a young dude (new hire) helping me and he is on fire for deer hunting ... First time in my life I ran out of hunting stories to tell... At that point I just had to keep listening to all of his! I will say ... He has a lot of pictures to prove all the big game he has killed ... Makes me think back on my 20's and how I used to be heck on them turkeys!
anyway ... Happy whatever day of the week it is!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro, we need to head south !!!



I'm ready when you are!



Keebs said:


> well looky who the cat done drug in!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't no cat, it was a buzzard !!







Mornin ereybuddy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2017)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm ready when you are!
> 
> 
> Mornin ereybuddy


 Hiya Bobby!  Howudoin?


Mornin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Morning W2H, Keebs and I see Glue Bunny peeking in.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning W2H, Keebs and I see Glue Bunny peeking in.


 
got payroll sent in, I hope they don't mind the few additions I made to ya'll's checks!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello Darlin', nice to see ya. It's been a long time...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hello Darlin', nice to see ya. It's been a long time...



Well look a there!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Oct 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well look a there!



hayyyyy good lookin'.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2017)

nice to meet you bigdaddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> hayyyyy good lookin'.



Whatcha got cookin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2017)

Mud


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Howdy BDG,GW and Mrs. H. Keebs I will take every bit I can get! Mrs. H. I bet you've been bundled up on these cool mornings! We are headed to see our daughter this weekend. Mz. R said she was gonna have to unpack some winter clothes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy BDG,GW and Mrs. H. Keebs I will take every bit I can get! Mrs. H. I bet you've been bundled up on these cool mornings! We are headed to see our daughter this weekend. Mz. R said she was gonna have to unpack some winter clothes!



Yep. Don't like it one bit. Not one bit. 
We going to a wedding way up in the N GA mountains this weekend. It's an evening weeding. I'm wearing a long sleeved dress.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Don't like it one bit. Not one bit.
> We going to a wedding way up in the N GA mountains this weekend. It's an evening weeding. I'm wearing a long sleeved dress.


And you will look Maaahhhvelous, my dear sista!






























COME on WINTER!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> And you will look Maaahhhvelous, my dear sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A winter like we had in 2009 and 2010 is what I want.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ya'll aint right in da head.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2017)

I'd like a Nebraska type winter.   Just not as cold.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> A winter like we had in 2009 and 2010 is what I want.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll aint right in da head.


I'm better bundled up than being a beach bunny, YOU on the other hand are a perfect beach bunny and even bundled up, you STILL shiver!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd like a Nebraska type winter.   Just not as cold.


But just for a few days, please!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2017)

Keebs knows me well. I even take a sweat shirt to da beach.
Good thing I had a sweat shirt and my witer socks and mud boots in that tropical storm. With shorts of course.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs knows me well. I even take a sweat shirt to da beach.
> Good thing I had a sweat shirt and my witer socks and mud boots in that tropical storm. With shorts of course.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2017)

Afternoon all.  Back at it for 3 nights.


This is the new and improved Quackbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Evening Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quack.





Hiya Moonbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2017)

take care of your knees quack.  standing all night isn't good for them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Good evening Wy. Bloodbro?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2017)

Evening moon, blood should be along shortly


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2017)

Finally got some good news to report, besides my AWESOMELY FAST internets  

I got an email from the buyer's lender stating that everything looks good and finalized with his loan. Now we have officially rescheduled the closing for this coming Tuesday Oct. 10th instead of Friday the 13th @ 10:00 am.   

Bout freakin time!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2017)

Good to hear Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

morning wybro

good news Chief

blood must be busy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff, Gobblin, and to the rest of the missing in action Drivelers this morning.

I guess that an APB needs to be issued to locate Blood as he hasn't checked in for his nightly work load etc.  Maybe Drunkbro has kidnapped him or something.  Inquiring minds want to know !!!!!  

Dang, coffee does sound like a great way to start my day today so I might partake of a cup or three for sure.  

I guess yesterday was the day for my knee to hurt because I did have to use the ice machine twice and take two pain pills as well before I could get any relief.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally got some good news to report, besides my AWESOMELY FAST internets
> 
> I got an email from the buyer's lender stating that everything looks good and finalized with his loan. Now we have officially rescheduled the closing for this coming Tuesday Oct. 10th instead of Friday the 13th @ 10:00 am.
> 
> Bout freakin time!!!



Chief, I agree that it is about time somebody knocked some sense into this idgets that you have been having to deal with lately just to get everything signed, sealed, and delivered !!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 5, 2017)

Mornin' folks. 

Good news Chief. 

EE prolly gonna have more days like that to come before it gets better if'n your doin' the rehab right but there is light at the end of tunnel.

Just pray it ain't the 7:18 into downtown


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2017)

Good morning, just about got this one whipped


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Morning Wy,DDG and EE. Good news Chief!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

hey moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy,DDG and EE. Good news Chief!!!!



I hope that you and Mz R have a safe trip this weekend up in God's Country !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks EE, we are really looking forward to this visit. It took some time for her to get adjusted after the surgery. The Dr. modified her medicine dosage and it seems to really be helping. The combination of the medicine and the implant seems to have helped tremendously. Everyone please keep her in your prayers as she heals.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2017)

Work is working me tadeff!!!

haven't read back so I apologize if I missed some important news or updates .. Hiny is dragging ..8 mo nights


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Possum.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2017)

morning moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

blood, hope you didn't put the bearing in upside down last night.

possum, morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

We're continuing to settle into our new/ol home place and getting that email from the lender himself yesterday has lifted a major headache and load off of my mind. I was continuing as usual with projects galore, phone calls, scheduling of services, multiple problems, erecting a fence, securing my garage shop, etc., etc., etc., but now at least I can breathe a sigh of relief with this closing if it happens. I'm still ticked off because it caused me to have to make another mortgage monthly note that I shouldn't have. 

I've also been trying to cleanup the yard and landscape during all of this because we have a Family Reunion scheduled here for Oct 23rd. We haven't had this reunion in years, but in the distant past it was always here at this house under a huge pecan and oak tree in the back yard. We are bringing this back to life here also. 

Unfortunately, there's a few family members that have fallen out and won't be in attendance. That was unheard of in this family back in the day. My Papaw would be Rollin over in his grave, he wouldn't have stood for such foolishness. 

On a good note, I finished the temporary dog fence yesterday and let the dogs out.....WHO LET THE DOGS OUT! 

They've got about a 1/4 acre to run around in and do their bidness now. No more having to watch and worry about them running off or terrorizing neighbor's @ my previous home, or chaining them up.

They are out there barking now.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 5, 2017)

Good morning gw and blood and the rest of you beautiful peeples!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry for the long post......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

Chief,  you should get most of that payment back at closing.

glue bunny, good morning our sunshine from middle GA


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry for the long post......



fingers hurting from all that typing?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Good morning Glue Bunny. Chief I'm just glad to see the stress level come down some.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2017)

Its so nice outside ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2017)

Morning, 90's here by Monday. Nice October weather.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Local TV said 55 degrees here at 31220 this morning. Sure is nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  you should get most of that payment back at closing.
> 
> glue bunny, good morning our sunshine from middle GA



That would be nice, considering everything else I spent on the original deal for the sale, especially allowing the buyer to go ahead and move into my house which should of only been a week before the original closing. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> fingers hurting from all that typing?



Not at all, I was reveling in the fact and taking advantage the opportunity to be able to do it while the dogs were in their new enclosure and running around as happy dogs. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Glue Bunny. Chief I'm just glad to see the stress level come down some.



You and I both, glue bunny. Good morning to you, hope you are well and healing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry for the long post......



I missed something , did you move Jeffro??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey Mudbro. Where you been man?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I missed something , did you move Jeffro??



Yeah, about a 100 yds. 

You know how to get here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Its so nice outside ...





mudracing101 said:


> Morning, 90's here by Monday. Nice October weather.



I like it when I have to drink my coffee fast...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

I'll holler later all, thanks for all the well wishes. 

Back to the grinding stone, and gotta get Jag to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, about a 100 yds.
> 
> You know how to get here.


Ok, gotcha.


Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Mudbro. Where you been man?



been busy at work. Going to be thin untill prob. Nov.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2017)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (5 members and 1 guests)  
mudracing101*, Keebs+, blood on the ground+, Jeff C.+  


I see you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs


Do I know you? 

Mornin Folks! 

Good news Chief!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2017)

Good morning friend bro's.  Dawn's gonna kill this puppy (not really) but he got hold to her high $$$ Kirby and chewed up some parts .. 


Gonna crash 'fo she kills me too . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning friend bro's.  Dawn's gonna kill this puppy (not really) but he got hold to her high $$$ Kirby and chewed up some parts ..
> 
> 
> Gonna crash 'fo she kills me too . .





Told 'er she needs to keep a closer eye on 'em.. first time we've hada pup in over ten,tin,10 years.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Morning Keebs and Quackbro.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told 'er she needs to keep a closer eye on 'em.. first time we've hada pup in over ten,tin,10 years.


 she gonna git you!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Quackbro.


Mernin!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told 'er she needs to keep a closer eye on 'em.. first time we've hada pup in over ten,tin,10 years.



You need to be a leader...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told 'er she needs to keep a closer eye on 'em.. first time we've hada pup in over ten,tin,10 years.



ummmmmmm. Maybe it's a good thing you didn't have chillens. 


Oh, mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmmm. Maybe it's a good thing you didn't have chillens.
> 
> 
> Oh, mornin.



Hey


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. Sure feels good this morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey


Hello darlin. I've missed ya. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Sure feels good this morning!



 My toes are frozen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2017)

Happy Mid-Morning to you Blood, Possum, Chief, Ms Glue Bunny, Mud, Keebs, Quack, and Mrs H.

I got a shower earlier and then realized that I should have waited UNTIL I finished all of these 7 different exercises this morning.  These hour-long exercises has wiped me out  and made me feel really tired now too and the pain is baaaaccccckkkkkk now too !!!!!!  Just had to take a pain pill that I really didn't want.  I had to turn the air conditioner down to 68 degrees but I am still sweating and will have to take another shower now.    

I good news is that I KNOW THAT THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TO DO TO GET COMPLETELY WELL AGAIN and be able to swing through the trees nekkid all around my trail cameras again.   

Yep, Grin and Bear it as my Father used to say.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

creamy burrito casserole or mexican lasagna. Whateva you wanna call it. It's GOOD tadeff. 
added some green chilies to spice it up.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> creamy burrito casserole or mexican lasagna. Whateva you wanna call it. It's GOOD tadeff.
> added some green chilies to spice it up.



I had left ova bbq pork chops & herbed taters!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I had left ova bbq pork chops & herbed taters!



H22 GON smoke a small butt for the game Sat. Said Dicken's da squirrel needs another bone to knaw on. He done knawed the other one so bad, you can see through it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

afternoon,  I'm hungry

that is all


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That would be nice, considering everything else I spent on the original deal for the sale, especially allowing the buyer to go ahead and move into my house which should of only been a week before the original closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 5, 2017)

Stuffed bell pepper for lunch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

no clots is good news glue bunny


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 GON smoke a small butt for the game Sat. Said Dicken's da squirrel needs another bone to knaw on. He done knawed the other one so bad, you can see through it.


h22 good to the anchimals too, to, two!


gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon,  I'm hungry
> 
> that is all


 Co-worker is treating me to a DQ treat here in a little bit!


glue bunny said:


> Hey Jeffbro...like you being put off on your house closing my surgery was put off also.  Now it's scheduled for the 16th. Just sitting around waiting.
> On a good note all the blood clots in my leg have totally dissolved!


 good news on the clots!!


glue bunny said:


> Stuffed bell pepper for lunch.


I ain't one of those in forever!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm just.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Afternoon folks. Good news Glue Bunny on the clots! Chief I was thinking about you last night. Check out hump day suppa in the cafe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

thankfully things are happenin today. Garbage pickup finally sent a small a truck out to pickup garbage that they've missed for 2 days now. Geez, I only moved to another address and street name, you can see both houses from either one. Dude I talked to yesterday copped an attitude til I skraightened him out. Lady I talked to today was sweet and made it happen just a few minits ago.

Propane Co. just called, they'll be here in 15 mins to checkout tank for safety/possible service and gas it up for the new dual fuel heat system. Then the HVAC installer can come out and fire up the gas heat and test it, finishing the job.

I had a little repair I was going to do, but can't find the specific tool I need to accomplish that task. It's here somewhere, but dang if I can find it in the mooove.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

Heck yeah Moon, believe it or not I'm not wild about the ****ucken, but those I reall like.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sounds like it's starting to come together Chief. I know you are ready to put all of this behind you!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

I've never had the ****ucken Chief. But these little chickens are pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

Afternoon, my fine friends down in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

Beautiful day, here in the Blue Grass.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Howdy BO$$. Is your shoulder getting any better?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy BO$$. Is your shoulder getting any better?



It feels better today Moon. I got an MRI yesterday and some new meds. Dr called and wants me to come to his office Monday morning to discuss my shoulder. I am afraid he gonna want to talk about surgery.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

I did know you were moving Jeff. I hope you enjoy your new home. What does the Jag think about it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> thankfully things are happenin today. Garbage pickup finally sent a small a truck out to pickup garbage that they've missed for 2 days now. Geez, I only moved to another address and street name, you can see both houses from either one. Dude I talked to yesterday copped an attitude til I skraightened him out. Lady I talked to today was sweet and made it happen just a few minits ago.
> 
> Propane Co. just called, they'll be here in 15 mins to checkout tank for safety/possible service and gas it up for the new dual fuel heat system. Then the HVAC installer can come out and fire up the gas heat and test it, finishing the job.
> 
> I had a little repair I was going to do, but can't find the specific tool I need to accomplish that task. It's here somewhere, but dang if I can find it in the mooove.


Glad things are going betta! 


KyDawg said:


> Beautiful day, here in the Blue Grass.


Aint no blue grass up there. I looked all ova and neva fount it.  I just knew the minute we passed that state line the grass would be blue( I was a youngun). It weren't.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2017)

Dang.....Jeff C Hole done lost his tool


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad things are going betta!
> 
> Aint no blue grass up there. I looked all ova and neva fount it.  I just knew the minute we passed that state line the grass would be blue( I was a youngun). It weren't.



I have never seen any either mrs 22. I can look out my back door and see brown grass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> It feels better today Moon. I got an MRI yesterday and some new meds. Dr called and wants me to come to his office Monday morning to discuss my shoulder. I am afraid he gonna want to talk about surgery.


 Think happy thoughts! 


Da Possum said:


> Dang.....Jeff C Hole done lost his tool


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

Only blue grass I have ever seen, is the football field at Boise St.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

BO$$ I had rotator surgery many years ago. They did arthroscopic on me. It really helped me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Only blue grass I have ever seen, is the football field at Boise St.



It aint real Bo$$.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well. Look at the time.

Gonna take the boy and girl one of their many wedding gifts tonight!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Only blue grass I have ever seen, is the football field at Boise St.



I hate that football field   That blue drives me crazy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Me and you both Possum!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

I done runt erebody off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

not everyone Bo$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2017)

Afternoon brofriends !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Evening GW, BO$$ and Quackbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2017)

Evening, last one for a couple of days


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

evening wy

believe everyone else scooted out of here


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I did know you were moving Jeff. I hope you enjoy your new home. What does the Jag think about it?



About a 100 yds away BO$$. I'm buying my Mamaw & Papaw's, then it was my parents, I'll be the 3rd generation to live in the ol farm house and 9 acres. That's whats left of the old farm. The dude that bought mine is on 2 acres that was part of it also.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad things are going betta!
> 
> Aint no blue grass up there. I looked all ova and neva fount it.  I just knew the minute we passed that state line the grass would be blue( I was a youngun). It weren't.



Thanks, finallly. Unfortunately, they couldn't use my tank....250 gal. It's too old, the data plate is rusted and illegible. I gotta rent one now or buy it. I can sell this one for $250.00, $1.00 per gal for a smoker/grill.



Da Possum said:


> Dang.....Jeff C Hole done lost his tool



Actually it's my brothers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

Won't be long....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

Chief, I must'a missed a few posts.

tool?

tank?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, I must'a missed a few posts.
> 
> tool?
> 
> tank?



It was a little multi tool with all kinds of gadjets, blades, etc., I finally found it. I had a tongue and groove board on front porch that was buckling up. MizT caught her toe on it when we were moving in carrying a wooden case full of silverware. She went into one those stumbles where you are wondering, "is she going to pull this off, regain her balance, and not get hurt falls in the making."  Or, "is she going to face plant?"

She pulled it off, but the silverware case went flying, popped open and it went from here to kingdom come, resulting in a climatic chaotic tune. 

I had to repair that.   

Old propane tank, very old. Could no longer read the data plate, no bueno amigo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It was a little multi tool with all kinds of gadjets, blades, etc., I finally found it. I had a tongue and groove board on front porch that was buckling up. MizT caught her toe on it when we were moving in carrying a wooden case full of silverware. She went into one those stumbles where you are wondering, "is she going to pull this off, regain her balance, and not get hurt falls in the making."  Or, "is she going to face plant?"
> 
> She pulled it off, but the silverware case went flying, popped open and it went from here to kingdom come, resulting in a climatic chaotic tune.
> 
> ...



Glad you found it Jeff fa fa. Strang still missin his tool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Was gonna give the kids a gift, but the boy is workin ovatime to pay for that dang honeymoon. Aint no stopping that boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad you found it Jeff fa fa. Strang still missin his tool.



I couldn't get it 100%, but it's navigable now. 

I don't lose my tool except for short periods.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, I must'a missed a few posts.
> 
> tool?
> 
> tank?


I miss a lot!!........Stumbling off to bed


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm ahead of schedule with all my projects and work orders ... Matter of fact I'm done with everything! Boss probably going to let me have the weekend off ... So sad lil Drunkbro is a day behing and will most likely have to work! Idjit shouldn't have spent his first night working on a car!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ahead of schedule with all my projects and work orders ... Matter of fact I'm done with everything! Boss probably going to let me have the weekend off ... So sad lil Drunkbro is a day behing and will most likely have to work! Idjit shouldn't have spent his first night working on a car!



Boss probably gonna make you work and help him get caught up


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Boss probably gonna make you work and help him get caught up



 you aint funny idjit


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy Friday to you Blood, Wybro and to the rest of the tired, weary, sleepy and OVERWORKED Driveler Nation.

I don't know about the rest of you BUT I am surely glad that I haven't lost my tool because I need it to work on things quite frequently and that is a good thing too.  Glad that Chief found his finally.    

Blood, I hope that you can get this weekend off so that you an enjoy all of this nice weather and maybe get out into the woods for a while.    

Wybro, I hope that you also will get some days off before having to get back in the trenches again too.


And before I forget, I surely wish safe travels to Moonbro and Mz R on their trip this weekend to see their Daughter and family too.  

Now where is that coffee this morning as I need some to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes??????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> you aint funny idjit



Blood, I thought that you were going to get out your really dull knife and start slicing on Wybro for that comment about Drunkbro getting the weekend off instead !!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> you aint funny idjit


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Good morning EE, Wy, and Bloodbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 6, 2017)

Guess I'm gonna try and go to the mountains this weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Guess I'm gonna try and go to the mountains this weekend



It is nice and chilly up here.

morning wy, EE, blood, moon, and all the rest'


----------



## redeli (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning....coffee is all I will have


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning GW and Eli. We are headed to our daughters after lunch today. Hope we will get some cooler temps up there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2017)

Good morning smart folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Merning Fuzzy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 6, 2017)

Mernin chief and the rest of you beautiful peeples!

Safe travels and fun times to those of you traveling and having fun this weekend!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Good morning Chief and Glue Bunny.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad you found it Jeff fa fa. Strang still missin his tool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

Porch sittin .... And got the weekend off... I might even shoot a button buck tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning Monons !!!  Busy night, time flew by !!


If Dawn buys this pup one more "squeaky" toy . . . Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Monons !!!  Busy night, time flew by !!
> 
> 
> If Dawn buys this pup one more "squeaky" toy . . . Grrrrrrrrrr.



Does the Kirby squeak now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW and Eli. We are headed to our daughters after lunch today. Hope we will get some cooler temps up there.



53* at the cabin this morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning Possum and Quack. Go stick you one Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 53* at the cabin this morning


53 is nice .. You build a fire in the fireplace yet?


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Possum and Quack. Go stick you one Blood!


Im going too bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

Nay it is 63 in the cabin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

feels good, actually put a fleece blanket on the feet last night to sleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

stick two blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

morning possum


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

Speaking of sticking one, Jag found an arrow in some shrubbery here yesterday. Somebody lost a deer at some point, nobody bow hunting this place.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nay it is 63 in the cabin


I usually wait on a cool morning and make a test run with a small fire in mine... Dont ask me why ..i just do


gobbleinwoods said:


> stick two blood


Hope so brother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does the Kirby squeak now?





Kirby doesn't do squat.  Gonna fix 'er up with some duct tape . . 

Had this thing for at least 25 years, built like a tank.  Paid more for it than I have some work vehicles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

Watching Bert trying to figure out how to get through fence. I got news for him, he ain't gettin' through no cattle panel. He can get his head through, but that's it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kirby doesn't do squat.  Gonna fix 'er up with some duct tape . .
> 
> Had this thing for at least 25 years, built like a tank.  Paid more for it than I have some work vehicles.



Copy that, threw one away @ recycling center last weekend, had it for years. MizT has a rainbow now.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2017)

Mernin!  It be FRIDAY!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

Well, gotta go move some rocks/boulders for new fire pit.  The grass is all tore up from digging septic tank(big dirt spot) think we got rain on the way and its in dog fence. That will be a mess letting them back in the house afterward.

Holler later, everyone have a great Friday. Moon safe travels, glad to hear Lauren is doing much better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

Gotta a awesome menu going on tomorrow night, my other Cajun brother is branging fresh skrimps, gator tail, my rich neighbor is bringing the stuffed cheekun breasties with crawfish and rice.  I'm cookin bounce jalapeno bacon wrapped poppers, Dawn's going to do her twice baked tater casserole topped with cheese n  bacon, some fresh peas/buttabeans/okra.  Might do some Texas cheese garlic toast ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

that toast isn't on your carb free diet.   :nono:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

chief, how much trouble to temp fence the mud until grass grows?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

Electric fence is yo friend ... Unless you tickle on it!!! Thats a no no!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that toast isn't on your carb free diet.   :nono:



Neither are the taters !!!

1-2 times a week I cheat !!!  Still maintaining 205, beats 252.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

bread is my downfall too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bread is my downfall too





I love home made kneaded bread . .


Sleep meds kicking in, wife and pup are acting crazy, full moon ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Here alone again at da office.

Looks like an uninvited guest is coming to nephews wedding. Nate was NOT invited.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

Electric fence is yo friend ... Unless you tickle on it!!! Thats a no no!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Electric fence is yo friend ... Unless you tickle on it!!! Thats a no no!





blood on the ground said:


> Electric fence is yo friend ... Unless you tickle on it!!! Thats a no no!



You can say that again.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2017)

why would you tickle an electric fence???


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2017)

twice?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> twice?



He still practicing the Electric slide dance.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

Real men don't line dance.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning Keebs and Mrs. H. 45 mo minutes!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2017)

Real men don`t dance at all. They just hold the Lady while she dances.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning Nic. I've done the ant and yeller jacket dance before! Weren't even no music playing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nic. I've done the ant and yeller jacket dance before! Weren't even no music playing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

H22 bout the manliest man I ever seen, but he sho can do a Carolina shag dance like nobodies business.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2017)

i can tweerk like nobodies business.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

why more of a visual than I wanted possum


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2017)

you welcome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> i can tweerk like nobodies business.



oh my.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Real men don`t dance at all. They just hold the Lady while she dances.


where is the "no-no" smiley???


gobbleinwoods said:


> Real men don't line dance.


For you & Nic's information............. I LOVE a man that can dance!  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 bout the manliest man I ever seen, but he sho can do a Carolina shag dance like nobodies business.


I ain't seen him do the shag, but I would love for him to teach me, but I have seen him do a few twists while singin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks like I'm gonna be single for the nephews wedding. H22 gots to work this stupid storm. 
Glad the boy and girl are going with me. 
Wedding was planned for outside on the mountain side. Sure hope they have a Plan B.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be single for the nephews wedding. H22 gots to work this stupid storm.
> Glad the boy and girl are going with me.
> Wedding was planned for outside on the mountain side. Sure hope they have a Plan B.


 bummer.............. hold on, I think I may have something to make you smile............brb


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2017)

Leaders of Tomorrow picture 2017............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

That'll put a smile on any face! 
That is one handsome young man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

Pizza break.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That'll put a smile on any face!
> That is one handsome young man!


and *SOMETIMES* he can be as sweet as he looks!  Not always, but sometimes!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That'll put a smile on any face!
> That is one handsome young man!


 both scars on his face happened at my place........ the one on the left side of his face he ran into an outside table....... the one on the right by his mouth he was "trying to get Dooby to play with him"..... aka squeezing his mouth & nose.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief, how much trouble to temp fence the mud until grass grows?



Great idea gobblein! 

Just so happens I've got about 150-200' of silt fence with stakes attached and rolled up in the barn. That will keep them out the mud area temporarily. Quick and easy too, thanks I forgot about having it.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2017)

Hope you don't lose your tool today


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey errybody, been dancing, how ya'll been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2017)

Don't do it Homo3, I mean Possum


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2017)

dang you mud.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> For you & Nic's information............. I LOVE a man that can dance!




You love me anyway.  


At least you used to.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> You love me anyway.
> 
> 
> At least you used to.


I still do!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I still do!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

not all that warm but you can still work up a little sweat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

Afternoon friends !!!  Last one !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

make it memorable


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

or at least make it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> make it memorable


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

keebs musta slipped out early on Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

quack,  Helen sure was hoppin this afternoon.    I went through once just to see the sights.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

couldn't stare too much wife was watching me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

went around the back way on the way home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack,  Helen sure was hoppin this afternoon.    I went through once just to see the sights.




We'll be up there right after Thanksgiving . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

I will probably be here around turkey day and so will Bloodbro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> couldn't stare too much wife was watching me.



What's up with that.  I point the girls out on da beach for H22. He thanks me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

Had a great phone call wiff Hankus. That boy got it going on. So proud of him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's up with that.  I point the girls out on da beach for H22. He thanks me.



not to mention the touristas  and their thought:  cross walk, who needs one just step off the curb and head across the street.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not to mention the touristas  and their thought:  cross walk, who needs one just step off the curb and head across the street.



Sounds like UGA campus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like UGA campus.



and just as sober


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had a great phone call wiff Hankus. That boy got it going on. So proud of him.



Got a call from him, but I was wrapped up like a deuce, another runner in the night. 

Didn know it was Hank until a few minits ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2017)

Sup


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Morning from the mountains.


----------



## cramer (Oct 7, 2017)

Morning Moon - What did y'all do to Gobblin and EE?
need some java
Bet it's nice in the mountains this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2017)

morning moonbro,  

it has been drizzling here at the cabin since about 3 AM  made for good sleeping as it hit the metal roof.

how is the daughter?

hang on cramer it is on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2017)

Mornin Moon, cramer, gobblein.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Morning Cramer,Gw and Chief. She is doing better Gw, it's been a life altering experience.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2017)

Morning Moon, glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2017)

Started the day off with coffee pot malfunction, hope that's not an indication of what the rest of the day will be like.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2017)

moon that is good news

chief, where is the camping percolator?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Dang Chief! Gotta have that coffee! Hope everything else runs smoothly for you today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2017)

Think I'll jump on the tractor for a little while before this rain comes in and before I start on interior projects for MizT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon that is good news
> 
> chief, where is the camping percolator?





Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Chief! Gotta have that coffee! Hope everything else runs smoothly for you today.



Poured the 1st cup while brewing, no problemo, went back for seconds and the pour and serve button just kept running. Grounds overflowed the filter and stopped it up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2017)

Simpler is better.  Your's stops brewing when you remove the pot?  Or did you not put the pot back in?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro, Cramer, Gobblin, Chief, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  I wish that I was up in the mountains this weekend enjoying the "chill in the air" and enjoying the absolute beauty of it too.   It would have been really nice to have woke in Cataloochee Valley this morning and been surrounded by huge elk, bears, turkeys, etc.   Of course, all of this is located right out in NCHillbilly's yard too.  Man, I love that place and it is only just a few miles from my sister's house up there too.

I did a lot of dreaming last night after reading that statement by Mrs H about her pointing out all of the girls on the beach to Mr H.  I knew that I loved Mrs H from the first time that I met her and Mr H.  She is a "keeper" for sure!!!!   MY late wife did that for me during our many  years of marriage BUT she always had a choker chain around my neck!!!!     

For whatever reason, I overslept this morning.  Yesterday, I didn't feel well so I basically did nothing but sleep and rest all day long and didn't go anywhere.  I did have about a total  3 hours of phone conversations with close friends during this time just getting back up to date.  

Moonbro, I'm glad that ya'll had a safe trip to the mountains too.  My Prayers are continuing for your Daughter along with every member of your family.  I am glad that Ms Lauren is doing better.  

Gobblin, about 3 big cups of your fresh brewed coffee should get me going this morning just fine.  I've got to go get me some more groceries early this morning before the crowds take over Kroger and Walmart, Sam's Club  stores too.  This will be my first shopping experiece since my knee surgery so I "WILL BE MOVING KIND OF SLOW JUST LIKE UNCLE JOE AT PETTICOAT JUNCTION" !!!!!    


PS:  DID CHIEF ACTUALLY SHOOT THE COFFEE POT THIS MORNING ???????


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 7, 2017)

Mornin' folks.

Moon glad to hear your daughter is getting better. 

EE glad you're up an about an hope recovery keeps speeding along.

Chief glad the malfunction was minor

Wishing a fine weekend to all. And Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2017)

dd,

I picked GA to win also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2017)

This is for Blood, and his Flat earth co-workers


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This is for Blood, and his Flat earth co-workers



Love it RB.... 
No deers were harmed this morning! Feels strange being off work!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Morning EE,DDG,RB and Bloodbro. Enjoy your time off Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,DDG,RB and Bloodbro. Enjoy your time off Blood.



I will ... Back at it tomorrow night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2017)

blood, very little rest for the weary


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, very little rest for the weary



Indeed! 
Any fall colors showing up in the mountains yet Gobblein


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ga playing at Vandy's homecoming and all thats left in the stands is RED.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 7, 2017)

#3 Okie-Homie losses! We're Top4 Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Indeed!
> Any fall colors showing up in the mountains yet Gobblein



Red sourwoods are holding their leaves.

Everything else is green or brown.   Lots of trees lots leaves in the hurricane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2017)

36hrs straight with no sleep, Ima idiot . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36hrs straight with no sleep, Ima idiot . .



Driving that truck. I do the same. When we unload then reload to come back. I very busy man !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

morning drivelers


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 8, 2017)

Mornin'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

scores in the pickem are up so it is time for


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

Is it too much to ask for just a little rain on the food plots?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2017)

We got a dribble of rain.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it too much to ask for just a little rain on the food plots?


I'm starting to think we may not get any rain down here!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2017)

Been raining in paulding all night ....planted the yard plot yesterday afternoon so it was good timing for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2017)

Had this guy on the yard cam ... Wife done claimed him


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm starting to think we may not get any rain down here!!



It could still happen Mitch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

drizzling in 30055 now


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY SUNDAY to you kmckinnie, Gobblin, DDG, Rutt, Blood and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers out there this morning. 

Dang, I feel tired this morning as I must have watched parts of 82 different college football games yesterday and last night and then I saw crazy highlights of most of them again during the night.  I learned several times yesterday that a bunch of "field goal kickers, extra point kickers and punters" should have stayed on the farm and continued milking cows instead of thinking that they could actually kick a football !!!!! Man, what a lost cause of having them on a team.  

Like Quack said earlier.....I have wasted so much of my time yesterday that I feel like an Idiot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2017)

Scrimps and pasta with a lemon butter sauce...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Morning GW,DDG,Kmac,RB,Bloodbro and EE. Good looking deer and vittles Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Where's all the rain, all I've gotten so far is is a sprinkle or two. Haven't had any rain since the storm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

yep the drizzle stopped here also


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mornin!
Looks like Nate gonna be right on time for my nephews wedding at 4 today. Thank goodness they have a plan B. No outside wedding today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Scrimps and pasta with a lemon butter sauce...



That's plum purdy Blood!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Morning Chief and Mrs. H. It rained some up here in the mountains last night. Not much, probably more of a light shower. Calling for more today. Bummer Mrs. H! Glad they had a backup plan!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Looks like Nate gonna be right on time for my nephews wedding at 4 today. Thank goodness they have a plan B. No outside wedding today.



Mornin, had outdoor projects I wanted to work on today, looks like I'll go to plan B also. The bottom just fell out here. 

On a good note, sure is nice sitting on this front porch under a metal roof reminiscing settin here listening and looking @ the much needed rain with grandparents wayyy back in the day, then Mom and Dad later on.


----------



## cramer (Oct 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, had outdoor projects I wanted to work on today, looks like I'll go to plan B also. The bottom just fell out here.
> 
> On a good note, sure is nice sitting on this front porch under a metal roof reminiscing settin here listening and looking @ the much needed rain with grandparents wayyy back in the day, then Mom and Dad later on.



Sounds relaxing and you deserve a break


----------



## cramer (Oct 8, 2017)

We have a steady soaking rain going on now, but earlier , no rain, so my wife laid out some chicken and red meat to grill for Mom and MIL.
Hoping it gives me an hour to work with, but Lord, thank you for the rain


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2017)

Good Morning Moonpie, Chief, Mrs H, Eli, Cramer and to all of you that are feeling really hot and muggy this morning. 

Blood has put a hunger craving on me early this morning too. 

Dang, there has not been a leaf moving since last night in my area.  I went out in the yard and got the newspaper earlier and I couldn't believe just how hot and muggy it was as soon as I stepped out of the door.   It is showing 80 degrees now with the heat index at 86 degrees and the actual temperature for later this afternoon to be around 88 degrees with a heat index in the low 90's.  It feels more like over 90 degrees actual temperature now to me and I am now running my A/C wide open with my thermostat set at 70 degrees for now.


----------



## cramer (Oct 8, 2017)

grilling is done, between the rain


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

It is officially raining in 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  


Gonna put the box blade on the tractor and do my roads.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2017)

Might as well work on some electrical out in the rain. 

Done cleaned a gutter out, got 2 outdoor circuits not working, just a sprinkle now though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2017)

Getting a flood in the MON !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

down to a sprinkle right now in 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2017)

Watching womenz college volleyball !!!  Most 'o dem gals ain't purtay, but GOOOOOOOOT Lawd they got some backside !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2017)

Love how they pat each other's buttocks when they score . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

spandex, the miracle fiber


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Raining up on the mountain. Gonna make some fish tacos tonight. Oh good evening.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Had this guy on the yard cam ... Wife done claimed him



You can watch the weather and hunt at the same time. Beer included. 

0.5 of 9 take off and landings for this week underway. Im never going to get to hunt between being an adult and little league ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2017)

Howdy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2017)

Got the Bose system kicking some Kid Rock !!

Wife still won't wake up  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2017)

Garlic cheese bread sammich with stuffed cheekun/crawfish/rice . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dang, it is so lonely in here that all that I hear are crickets chirping !!!!!!!

I couldn't sleep so I have been twiddling my thumbs for a while now.   Need to find me some breakfast soon too.  

Gotta get a move on and do my exercises and then see my doctors at 8:30 AM this morning and get the stitches taken out and then have an encounter with that beautiful young Physical Therapist lady that can make me do all sorts of exercises.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2017)

still RAINing in 30055


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2017)

No shortage of water to make coffee

EE did you need some?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No shortage of water to make coffee
> 
> EE did you need some?



YES...but I don't have any volunteers yet and YES, I need some coffee toooooooo !!!!!

I definitely need a cup or three to get my rear in gear today.  I am already hurting from doing exercises and I might have to break down and take a pain pill before I go to see the doctors.   

Oooppps, that was a blue looking pill and maybe not the pain pill after all.  I might be in trouble by the time that I get to the doctors office and especially when I go see the beautiful Physical Therapy lady.  

I'm thinking  that we've got a bunch of slackers in here this morning.... 

They must think that today is some kind of Columbus Day Holiday or something !!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2017)

Good morning, back on days for a few


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning EE,GW and Wy. We got 3 inches of rain on the mountain last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Cow-flat rock this Mornin.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning Chief. Just a light mist this morning. Gonna head down the hill today.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 9, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Me and the hubby (BILLY) celebrate 35 years of love and marriage today. It hasn't always been easy but we always try to put the good Lord first and each other second.  Traditionally  we go out to Arbys for lunch -that's where we had our first date...the rest of the day is open to whatever comes up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny. Congratulations on the anniversary!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Just a light mist this morning. Gonna head down the hill today.



Mornin Moon, safe traveling to you and MsR. Hope all is well with Lauren and she continues improving, will keep her and your family in our prayers.



glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Me and the hubby (BILLY) celebrate 35 years of love and marriage today. It hasn't always been easy but we always try to put the good Lord first and each other second.  Traditionally  we go out to Arbys for lunch -that's where we had our first date...the rest of the day is open to whatever comes up!



Margaret, congratulations to you and BILLY on 35 yrs together. Say hello to Billy from Jag and me. 

That is quite an accomplishment in today's times. Y'all are working on that Ruby anniversary. 

Seen a lot of Golden's is this family, maybe even a few diamonds with a couple of old timers. 

I remember celebrating my Mamaw n Papaws Golden in this house we are living in now as the 3rd generation. 

Hope y'all have many more and a fine meal @ Arby's today.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Me and the hubby (BILLY) celebrate 35 years of love and marriage today. It hasn't always been easy but we always try to put the good Lord first and each other second.  Traditionally  we go out to Arbys for lunch -that's where we had our first date...the rest of the day is open to whatever comes up!


 Congrats!!!

 Mernin Folks............. gotta


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Dadgum truck shifter messed up last night when I went to leave out of home depot's parking lot. Cranked up, went to put it in D and shifter went past D to N, but was in D. Went back to P, but stopped @ R, but was in Park. Went to 2 and it was in D. Went to 1 and it was in 2. I no longer have 1, and when I put it in Park the shifter indicator is on R.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Mernin Folks............. gotta



Hey Schweetheart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Rain on metal roof of front porch reminds me of sitting here with Mom and Dad when I moved here and built my house and for many years afterward. Sure wish they were settin here today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

HVAC guys are coming to finish up system install. They just need to fire up and test the gas furnace for the dual fuel system. Couldn't get propane until last week and they were so far behind they had to just leave me a 100lb cylinder just for the HVAC guys to finish up. Will bring me a new tank when they get caught up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Closing on the sale of my house tomorrow @ 10:30....finally.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Mud and Possum. Dang Chief that's wild!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mornin! 
Nate showed his ugly face at the height of this beautiful wedding, but there was so much love and fellowship and Blessings, it didn't hamper a thing. Neph not into being in front of a crowd, but he got a happy face with a selfie. Cody on the other hand loves it. Takes after his Pa I guess.  Two more weeks and we'll do it agian!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. I'm glad it worked out and everyone got through it ok!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. I'm glad it worked out and everyone got through it ok!



The rain was so hard, you could barley hear the vows. Wind blew part of a greenhouse chapel(for smaller weddings) roof off during ceremony.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2017)

He's getting married again in two weeks.? what the??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> He's getting married again in two weeks.? what the??


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2017)

Happy anniversary Sticky rabbit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


>






Them two younguns in that pic are both CPA's. They gots the smarts.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 9, 2017)

Mornin', Well kinda, Folks.

Congratulations gluebunny! I certainly takes work.

Mrs H glad things went off ok and Congratulations to the Happy Couple


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them two younguns in that pic are both CPA's. They gots the smarts.


but do they have COMMON sense???


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schweetheart.


howudoin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> but do they have COMMON sense???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2017)

Ya`ll can imagine what I`ll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2017)

playing golf?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2017)

KyDawg will be jealous


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> playing golf?





Don`t force me to ban you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll can imagine what I`ll be doing tomorrow.





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t force me to ban you.


double dawg dare ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> double dawg dare ya!





It`s too close to deer season be banning folks.  And you cant` help but like that varmint.  


There`s always exceptions though.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll can imagine what I`ll be doing tomorrow.



Eating peanuts by the peck?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Eating peanuts by the peck?





Yes Ma`am. I`ll eat peanuts till I founder like a plow mule. 

Two foods I never get enough of are boiled peanuts and smoked mullet.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s too close to deer season be banning folks.  And you cant` help but like that varmint.
> 
> 
> There`s always exceptions though.


   


glue bunny said:


> Eating peanuts by the peck?


 I can do that!!!!!  If you EVER see a Hardy Farm peanut stand, stop & get some......... I always get the gallon one and before they close for the season I usually get a couple or three bags to freeze!


Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am. I`ll eat peanuts till I founder like a plow mule.
> 
> Two foods I never get enough of are boiled peanuts and _*smoked mullet.*_


 good lord I hope smoking it makes it taste better than fresh......


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I can do that!!!!!  If you EVER see a Hardy Farm peanut stand, stop & get some......... I always get the gallon one and before they close for the season I usually get a couple or three bags to freeze!
> 
> good lord I hope smoking it makes it taste better than fresh......





You don`t like fresh mullet?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2017)

Afternoon folks, getting close to that time . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks, getting close to that time . .



Yes it is


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2017)

Man... I crashed .. Got 7hrs of sleep! I almost feel lazy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Evening folks. Just got home from our daughters house in NC. She had a rough go last night. With me, Mz. R, our son and his fiancé I think she over did it some yesterday. We all left pretty early this morning to let her rest today. The device reminded her several times about taking it slowly! Please continue to keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2017)

Praying Moon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Just got home from our daughters house in NC. She had a rough go last night. With me, Mz. R, our son and his fiancé I think she over did it some yesterday. We all left pretty early this morning to let her rest today. The device reminded her several times about taking it slowly! Please continue to keep her in your prayers.



You got em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Evening folks.....I ain't doing a dang thing tonight. I've been piddlin with stuff well up into the night too, not tonight. Closing tomorrow on the sale of my home. Shootin for a Thursday closing on the ol home place purchase.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks Wy and Mrs. H. Got my fingers crossed for you Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Wy and Mrs. H. Got my fingers crossed for you Chief!



Thanks Moonbro, same here. Seems to be happening for sure tomorrow morning. 

Jag and I went to get a hair cut today. I was going to get my beard cut short, but when I got in the chair I couldn't do it. MizT was disappointed, said I look like Santa Claus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2017)

just got home.   a 12'er for me today.


----------



## redeli (Oct 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am. I`ll eat peanuts till I founder like a plow mule.
> 
> Two foods I never get enough of are boiled peanuts and smoked mullet.



Me to nic...or fried mullet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2017)

don't like either.   dried peanuts or fried peanuts  yummy

mullet no way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 10, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Me and the hubby (BILLY) celebrate 35 years of love and marriage today. It hasn't always been easy but we always try to put the good Lord first and each other second.  Traditionally  we go out to Arbys for lunch -that's where we had our first date...the rest of the day is open to whatever comes up!


Sticky Chick......just had to mess with you

My Bride has stood beside me for 34 
years...........Congrats to you, and yours!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Moonbro, same here. Seems to be happening for sure tomorrow morning.
> 
> Jag and I went to get a hair cut today. I was going to get my beard cut short, but when I got in the chair I couldn't do it. MizT was disappointed, said I look like Santa Claus.



Boudreaux  needs some grooming tips!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2017)

Mornin kids... Prays for y'all Moon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2017)

Day walkers will be here soon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2017)

I am here.  Been doing computer work for work already this AM.

Grrrrrr this is getting in the way of life.

morning blood.   gluey congrats on the years of marriage.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2017)

2 mo eyewerz


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moon, Gobblin and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers this morning.

Dang, I went to sleep after midnight and only got a couple of winks it seems before I was awake again.  I've got lots of things to get done today.

Moon, my continued Prayers are being sent for your Daughter and your entire family.  Glad that you were able to spend some time with them this past weekend. 

A SUPER Congratulations to Ms Glue Bunny and her husband in celebrating 35 years of marriage together.  

My doctors and Physical Therapy personnel said that my knee was healing great and I would be back to normal again soon.  The only bad news is that the absolutely beautiful young Physical Therapist lady told me that this was her last week in Augusta as she was moving to Columbus this weekend.  

Well I'm trying to find a way to commute to Columbus for my PT sessions now.  

I think that we should throw a big party for Chief and his entire family after the " house closing" today.  I know that it will be great to get over this big hump and then be able to close Thursday on the old "homestead" house and property.   It ain't nothing like keeping a link to your family's past such as this.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Good morning EE.


----------



## redeli (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning everybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Howdy Eli. Trying to get back in the swing of things. 3 day weekends make for tough Tuesdays!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2017)

Good morning folks, going to be another fun filled day


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning day walkers.... Just about got me a deer with the GMC this morning! Check your shorts close!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Big day today, finalizing the sale of my house this morning. Thursday I will close on the purchase ol home place and be mortgage free.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Hate those unexpected pucker factors, blood. I've had quite a few around here on a regular basis. Had one just the other night on my way to Home Depot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning bro's !!

Joebro, prayers for your daughter.  Chief gonna take a break, FINALLY!!  Congrats Sticky Bunz on a long and successful marriage !!  Sockbro healing quickly and will be on the hunt soon !!! 

Just found out last night I gotz 96hrs skraight starting Friday night. 


I gotz da


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning Chief and Quack. I know you are more than ready to put this behind you Chief. Blood, I hit one headed to the lake earlier this past summer. Thank you Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

Ain't nowhere near on my radar of a diet, but Dawn cooked up some sausage gwavy and biscuits the other day, gonna hafta eat 'em  tonight at work !! 


I'm behaving ya'll . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2017)

Good Mid-morning to you Eli, Wycliff, Chief, Quackbro and to anybody else that is finally awake this morning.  I've just finished washing and drying 3 loads of laundry this morning.  (Quackbro, there were NO black Gold-Toe socks in these loads but there were  several pairs of white "golf-type" socks).   Heck, for the past 2 months now, all I have been wearing is golf shorts, golf shirts, golf underwear (sometime, if not Comando style ), golf socks and my Reeboks every day it seems.  I now have some clean clothes to wear for lunch today.  Now all I have to do is find a willing participant to enjoy lunch with !!!!!   If today was Thursday, I would ride to Wrens and eat the very best lunch on the planet ......... at Peggy's Restaurant for sure.  If that won't make your nanna dance, then nothing will !!!      I tell you, all of their food will make your tongue slap your face multiple times before you finish eating!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2017)

Mernin!  
Had little monster last night, LilD said he "whined all day about his ear" and didn't let her sleep............ he barely mentioned it until bed time & I got out some of my essential oil, fixed him right up & to sleep he went!  Lawd I love that young'un!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

redeli said:


> Me to nic...or fried mullet





Yep, I can eat a foot tub full of fried mullet. Red roe too.  


Mornin`, folks, from the heart of God`s Country.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I can eat a foot tub full of fried mullet. Red roe too.
> 
> 
> Mornin`, folks, from the heart of God`s Country.



Morning sir, any Humidity hanging around down that way? feels like Vietnam outside up this way...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2017)

Good morning smart folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir, any Humidity hanging around down that way? feels like Vietnam outside up this way...




95%. And it feels like the Everglades in Dog Days. And I got peanuts to wash and commence to boil.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Mornin! 

Glad to hear things coming together Jeff fa fa. 
I couldn't imagine moving. H22 and I built this house and been in it 30 some odd years. I aint moved but twice in my life. 

Smoked mullet dip is da bomb Nic. My Mama made a good one and now my big bro does too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Glad to hear things coming together Jeff fa fa.
> I couldn't imagine moving. H22 and I built this house and been in it 30 some odd years. I aint moved but twice in my life.
> ...





I got a good friend down in Wewa that makes the best mullet dip I`ve ever had. I`m gonna meet up with him soon as the mullet get full of red roe and net some.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I can eat a foot tub full of fried mullet. Red roe too.
> 
> 
> Mornin`, folks, from the heart of God`s Country.





I've seen this ole gimped up man eat, GOOT LAWWWWWD !!! 


Gotta crash, g'day !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I got a good friend down in Wewa that makes the best mullet dip I`ve ever had. I`m gonna meet up with him soon as the mullet get full of red roe and net some.





Love some smoked mullet dip !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've seen this ole gimped up man eat, GOOT LAWWWWWD !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash, g'day !!!





Ain`t much in the food line I don`t like other than freeze dried collard greens and microwave chicken, but fresh fish fried up good is about my favorite food. I got my favorites, but I can tolerate about any kind of fish.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t much in the food line I don`t like other than freeze dried collard greens and microwave chicken, but fresh fish fried up good is about my favorite food. I got my favorites, but I can tolerate about any kind of fish.



Nic... I am like you in that I've neva met a fish I didn't like!.....oops. Sorry bout my manners

Good morning my beautiful peeplez!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2017)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2017)

everyone says I'm odd for being raised in the south, but I don't eat any type of fish


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> everyone says I'm odd for being raised in the south, but I don't eat any type of fish






I bet you would if that was all that was on the dinning table night after night.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I can eat a foot tub full of fried mullet. Red roe too.
> 
> 
> Mornin`, folks, from the heart of God`s Country.


Now, I do love me some roe!!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir, any Humidity hanging around down that way? feels like Vietnam outside up this way...


lawd it be awful here too!


Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Good morning smart folks


Hey smartypants!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Glad to hear things coming together Jeff fa fa.
> I couldn't imagine moving. H22 and I built this house and been in it 30 some odd years. I aint moved but twice in my life.
> ...


I ain't even gonna tell you how many times I've moved, not counting every semester in college...........


glue bunny said:


> Nic... I am like you in that I've neva met a fish I didn't like!.....oops. Sorry bout my manners
> 
> Good morning my beautiful peeplez!


Mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.


hey you!


Wycliff said:


> everyone says I'm odd for being raised in the south, but I don't eat any type of fish


You're like my sister, she'll fish every day, all day, will clean & cook'em, but she won't eat'em........... I remember the day she got choked, I think that did her in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Keebs my Mama had lady make a big book of our ancestry and reading WAY back lots of small chillen died from getting choked on fish bones.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

Another fish I loved was salt mackerel. They came in a wooden box, and Daddy would buy some ever once in a while. Mama would take some out, wash it good and soak it overnight to get the salt out, and make patties like she did salmon. That was some good stuff too. I haven`t seen anything like that since I was a youngun. I`d love to have some of those old wood boxes now.

Been doing a lot of thinking back on those early years here lately....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Speaking of wood and old recipes. H22 had a cutting board made for my B.day with one of my Mama's hand written recipes carved into it. I'll post a pic when it comes in. I ordered his sister one with one of his Mama's hand written recipes she had given me for a wedding shower game thingy before we were married for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of wood and old recipes. H22 had a cutting board made for my B.day with one of my Mama's hand written recipes carved into it. I'll post a pic when it comes in. I ordered his sister one with one of his Mama's hand written recipes she had given me for a wedding shower before we were married for a Christmas gift.





Now that is a real nice gift right there. I`d like to see that.

I have my Maternal Great Grandpa`s drawknife, and my Great Grandma`s rolling pin. Also have all the pocketwatches  dating back to my Great Great Grandpa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that is a real nice gift right there. I`d like to see that.
> 
> I have my Maternal Great Grandpa`s drawknife, and my Great Grandma`s rolling pin. Also have all the pocketwatches  dating back to my Great Great Grandpa.



H22 got his great g.ma's rolling pin.  I gave Cody my great g.pa's pocket watch when Mama went to heaven.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Here's a pic of what the cutting board will look like and the proof they sent of Mama's recipes. Our whole house is decorated in Edisto prints and stuff(sept the man cave) and this will be hung in the dinning room or kitchen hence the Edisto recipe. I have a blue million other recipes from her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's a pic of what the cutting board will look like and the proof they sent of Mama's recipes. Our whole house is decorated in Edisto prints and stuff(sept the man cave) and this will be hung in the dinning room or kitchen hence the Edisto recipe. I have a blue million other recipes from her.





That will become a treasured heirloom. Very nice, Mandy.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I remember the day she got choked, I think that did her in.



Funny you say that, but that is exactly what happened to me. I was maybe 8 years old and haven't liked the taste of them since


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2017)

That's nice Mz TuTu


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs my Mama had lady make a big book of our ancestry and reading WAY back lots of small chillen died from getting choked on fish bones.


Yep......... it even scared me, never forget the look on her face.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of wood and old recipes. H22 had a cutting board made for my B.day with one of my Mama's hand written recipes carved into it. I'll post a pic when it comes in. I ordered his sister one with one of his Mama's hand written recipes she had given me for a wedding shower game thingy before we were married for a Christmas gift.


LOVE that idea!!


Nicodemus said:


> Now that is a real nice gift right there. I`d like to see that.
> 
> I have my Maternal Great Grandpa`s drawknife, and my Great Grandma`s rolling pin. Also have all the pocketwatches  dating back to my Great Great Grandpa.


Can't beat having things like that....... I have my Papa's hair cutting tools from when he was a barber as well as a few of his folding knives.


Wycliff said:


> Funny you say that, but that is exactly what happened to me. I was maybe 8 years old and haven't liked the taste of them since


Yep, I want to think she may have been about 6 or so, scared the daylights out of all of us, my whole side of my Mama's clan would get together for big 'ol fish fries!  Good times!


----------



## redeli (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I got a good friend down in Wewa that makes the best mullet dip I`ve ever had. I`m gonna meet up with him soon as the mullet get full of red roe and net some.



Went to wewa this summer ....stayed on the river


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2017)

redeli said:


> Went to wewa this summer ....stayed on the river





I`m probably gonna buy a small patch of land down there to use as a base for my saltwater fishing, and maybe a little turkey hunting and freshwater fishing. Hopefully in the next year or two.


----------



## redeli (Oct 10, 2017)

Mullet gizzards are good too


----------



## redeli (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m probably gonna buy a small patch of land down there to use as a base for my saltwater fishing, and maybe a little turkey hunting and freshwater fishing. Hopefully in the next year or two.



It was nice there...peaceful


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2017)

Is it 7 yet


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Evening folks. Not yet Wy, but it's getting there. That's really cool Mrs. H! Chief I hope all went good for you today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Mortgage free! 

Oh, afternoon folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Yessir, it did Moon. 

Well I say that, but I never got an email stating the excess funds went into my bank account. They told me I would receive one.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2017)

That's great news Chief!! It might be time for a BDLD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't do the online banking, but MizT does, I'll get her to check our account online when she gets home from physical therapy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's great news Chief!! It might be time for a BDLD!



It absolutely is Moonbro. We're going out for dinner too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of wood and old recipes. H22 had a cutting board made for my B.day with one of my Mama's hand written recipes carved into it. I'll post a pic when it comes in. I ordered his sister one with one of his Mama's hand written recipes she had given me for a wedding shower game thingy before we were married for a Christmas gift.





That's awesome sista, PM me some info please !! 


Chief gonna be RICH !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2017)

Congrats Chief, bet that's a good feeling


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

My bad, afternoon my beetiful bro's !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's awesome sista, PM me some info please !!
> 
> 
> Chief gonna be RICH !!!!



Add me on that PM as well Mz TuTu


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Appreciate it Quack , Wybro. Definitely a good feelin' and I'll never have another one.

I like that cuttin board too MANDY, that would make a nice gift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats Chief, bet that's a good feeling




Paid off our house/land almost 10yrs ago, thought I was gonna be rich, still broke as a church mouse...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Howdy Quack. You working tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quack. You working tonight?





Yessir . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It absolutely is Moonbro. We're going out for dinner too.



Then you might be in debt again at the cost of eatin out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mortgage free!
> 
> Oh, afternoon folks.



It's a wonderful feeling aint it. 15 years and counting mortgage free here. Quit my traveling job the day ours was paid off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Main cable receiver (DVR) quit working already. The person I was on the phone with after diagnosing what they can down the line said it was the particular cable outlet in my house. Problem with that diagnosis is, it's the shortest run from their box outside to that tv. Maybe it's a bad cable, or maybe it's a bad jumper that the tech that installed it crammed into the junction box outside the house with all my house runs going into it, bending them into tight 90's, etc. I like the way they automatically assume it's something on your end and not theirs. I can tell you right now, I wouldn't have bent the cables the way the tech/installer did in that box outside. They'll be here Friday, but I did swap that receiver to another room and a smaller receiver to the main room(Den) and they both work again.

Haven't had it a week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then you might be in debt again at the cost of eatin out.



What's this eating out thing you speak.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paid off our house/land almost 10yrs ago, thought I was gonna be rich, still broke as a church mouse...



Yep. Said I was gonna put that $ back. Didn't happen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2017)

At my house that means eating on the porch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Paid off our house/land almost 10yrs ago, thought I was gonna be rich, still broke as a church mouse...



Mine would've been paid off, but I took some equity out right before the crash and refinanced. Wish I wouldn't have now. But I did get $35,000 before the bottom fell out of the housing market.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then you might be in debt again at the cost of eatin out.



I have to take a loan out just to feed Jag already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2017)

morning drivelers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Good hump day morning GW. Blood?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning smart folks.. hot and muggy OCT 11


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2017)

It sure is fuzzy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy. Hot and muggy here too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY Gobblin, Moon, Fuzzy and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Congrats to Chief for finally getting his Dream accomplished too !!!!!!!   

I went by Sam's Club yesterday afternoon and WOW was it a crazy visit.  They are in the process of re-modeling and everything in the store has been moved around and is now is a totally different place.  I wasted nearly an hour just trying to find what would normally take 15 minutes at most.  Even when I asked one of their employees the location of certain items, heck they didn't know themselves.  I was tired of walking and my knee was hurting before I could get out of there so I asked for one  of their employees to help push my cart to my vehicle which is always UP HILL IN THEIR PARKING LOT !!!!  They did it with a friendly smile and I was surely thankful to them.

I hope that everyone has  good day and will pass it on !!!

I am tired of this Hot and Muggy garbage every day lately too !


----------



## redeli (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning...forecast...hot and muggy til next Tuesday


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2017)

Mornin boys ..... Plant engineer had a bunch of dust collector lines ran while we were down last week .... Most all of them are going to have to come down because the are in the way of us being able to assemble one of our extruders
Totally blockes off the business end of the line!! Gotta love them highly educated folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2017)

EE, morning

deli, not the forecast I was wanting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2017)

blood, job security is having a big picture boss


----------



## redeli (Oct 11, 2017)

Me either gw


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Mornin folks.

Had to chase the garbage truck this Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

BDGA


----------



## redeli (Oct 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Had to chase the garbage truck this Mornin.



Dang the garbage truck run early at your place


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning EE,Bloodbro,Eli,Chief and WY.


----------



## redeli (Oct 11, 2017)

Moon ....you oversleep?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, job security is having a big picture boss



I reckon G ... This dude has struck out on his last 3 projects! Not sure why they keep him around!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2017)

redeli said:


> Dang the garbage truck run early at your place



Garbage truck, what's that ??  Mine is a Ford Ranger !!! 


Sockbro gonna need one 'o dem electric buggy/wheelchair thangs !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

No Eli, was here earlier and had a meeting to go to!!! Grrrr! Morning Quackbro. Blood are you working 8's or 12's?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> No Eli, was here earlier and had a meeting to go to!!! Grrrr! Morning Quackbro. Blood are you working 8's or 12's?



8 at the moment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2017)

Gonna take a lil nappy nap . . 



Thanks for pics Mandy . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2017)

Just had two baked lemon pepper catfish filets and steamed broccoli! Shoulda took some pics but ...i et it before thinkin about pictures


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mernin Mrs ManDiezel


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2017)

Is it time for Brunch??

How ya'll are?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2017)

morning y'all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H,Keebs and Possum. Sounds goot Blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning Mud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take a lil nappy nap . .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pics Mandy . .




PM'd info on cutting board to you and Wy.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 11, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2017)

thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2017)

anytime.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Sup Bigsbro? Merning.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM'd info on cutting board to you and Wy.


That's what I figured!


bigelow said:


> Morning.


 Afternoon!


Moonpie1 said:


> Merning.


 Howudoin?

Lunch Call:
BBQ cheekun that I cooked in my pressure cooker - -more tweaking to be done, but edible!  Baked tater, extra butta, steamed broccoli & fresh sliced cucumber and H2O


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Still too hot for me Keebs! Grilt poke chop,butter beans,brown rice, a roll and H2O.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Good gracious....where is everyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Dang, that's weird. I opened this thread up and all I saw was my last post from this Mornin. Then when I posted where is everyone, there they were.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Reckon I better get somethin to eat, y'all makin me hungry. 

Need to get rid of these Summer like temps


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Still too hot for me Keebs! Grilt poke chop,butter beans,brown rice, a roll and H2O.


For me too...... brang on winter!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Good gracious....where is everyone?


I had to run an errand....... sowwy....... congrats on your moving & all!!


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I better get somethin to eat, y'all makin me hungry.
> 
> Need to _*get rid of these Summer like temps*_


AMEN!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks Mz TuTu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm here. Chicken crepes made wiff crescent rolls and broccoli. 
Sure am enjoying this nice weather!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> For me too...... brang on winter!!!
> 
> I had to run an errand....... sowwy....... congrats on your moving & all!!
> 
> AMEN!!!!



Thanks, trying to get ahold of my bank now to wire funds for purchasing ol home place tomorrow @ 4:00 pm. Can't get anyone @ the bank to answer.  All I need to do is give them the wiring instructions to closing attorney's office. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here. Chicken crepes made wiff crescent rolls and broccoli.
> Sure am enjoying this nice weather!



BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2017)

The hotel we're staying at next weekend has has all kinds complimentary things. The ones that got me was the matching robes, "turndown" chocolate on the bed and the wine & cheese daily at 5:30-6. 
Can't wait to see H22 in his robe eating his chocolate sipping wine. 


Then they charge 27.00 a day to park.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Parking will cover wine and chocolate MizTuTu.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Dang, I need a nap. Can't get in touch with my bank to provide them with wiring instructions to closing attorney's office for purchase of ol home place tomorrow. 

Going to try a couple more times.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2017)

I could use a nap also, but they frown on them here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here. Chicken crepes made wiff crescent rolls and broccoli.
> Sure am enjoying this nice weather!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2017)

Dang, I don't know what has really happened to this place since I was last in here early this morning BUT I think that all of the participants have apparently cut off their "ankle monitor tracking devices" and escaped out the door.  I'm thinking that they have all ran down the street and must have found some really great food to chow down on for lunch too. 

I must admit that I was limping somewhat with one crutch today BUT after I left the H&R Block office, I went straight to the Cracker Barrel Restaurant and saw my favorite server.  I haven't seen her for over two months now so we had a reunion of sorts catching up on just who did what to whom recently.  She served me a huge helping of  meatloaf, mashed potatoes with gravy, buttered carrots, turnip greens, corn bread muffins and a big glass of water to wash it down with.   I couldn't even eat half of it so I brought the rest of it home for supper tonight.  I was forced to take an Alka Seltzer a few minutes ago as the onions in the gravy caused me some serious heartburn.   

Now back to our regular scheduled programming.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Parking will cover wine and chocolate MizTuTu.



Wonder if they'll trade the wine and chocolate for parking. Give me a B&DC and boiled peanuts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I could use a nap also, but they frown on them here



If it's any consolation, I woke up wit a crick in my neck.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Howdy EE, Mrs. H and Chief. Broke the record here at 31220 by 3 degrees today!! Heat index was 100!!! I'm ready for fire building weather!!! And don't you start Mrs. H !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy EE, Mrs. H and Chief. Broke the record here at 31220 by 3 degrees today!! Heat index was 100!!! I'm ready for fire building weather!!! And don't you start Mrs. H !!!



It's a great day to be out by the pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy EE, Mrs. H and Chief. Broke the record here at 31220 by 3 degrees today!! Heat index was 100!!! I'm ready for fire building weather!!! And don't you start Mrs. H !!!



Saw the 7 day forecast today Moonbro, calling for low 70's for highs by the end of the week next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2017)

Still not cool enough, but much better than this humid heatwave in October.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2017)

afternoon Chief, MsH22, moon


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 11, 2017)

About that time


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Evening GW,WY,Chief and Mrs. H. It's still 91 now!!! I'll take it  Chief got to be better than what we're having now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The hotel we're staying at next weekend has has all kinds complimentary things. The ones that got me was the matching robes, "turndown" chocolate on the bed and the wine & cheese daily at 5:30-6.
> Can't wait to see H22 in his robe eating his chocolate sipping wine.
> 
> 
> Then they charge 27.00 a day to park.





That sounds like the Hyatt (sp) on River street , Savannah ??  Way overpriced and ain't half as nice. . .



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I don't know what has really happened to this place since I was last in here early this morning BUT I think that all of the participants have apparently cut off their "ankle monitor tracking devices" and escaped out the door.  I'm thinking that they have all ran down the street and must have found some really great food to chow down on for lunch too.
> 
> I must admit that I was limping somewhat with one crutch today BUT after I left the H&R Block office, I went straight to the Cracker Barrel Restaurant and saw my favorite server.  I haven't seen her for over two months now so we had a reunion of sorts catching up on just who did what to whom recently.  She served me a huge helping of  meatloaf, mashed potatoes with gravy, buttered carrots, turnip greens, corn bread muffins and a big glass of water to wash it down with.   I couldn't even eat half of it so I brought the rest of it home for supper tonight.  I was forced to take an Alka Seltzer a few minutes ago as the onions in the gravy caused me some serious heartburn.
> 
> Now back to our regular scheduled programming.....





Bet that poor gal's ears are  still burning . . 


Twelve 'oclock at night and just finished up my roads !!!

Goot times in da KUNTRAY !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The hotel we're staying at next weekend has has all kinds complimentary things. The ones that got me was the matching robes, "turndown" chocolate on the bed and the wine & cheese daily at 5:30-6.
> Can't wait to see H22 in his robe eating his chocolate sipping wine.
> 
> 
> Then they charge 27.00 a day to park.





Please take pics  . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2017)

Goodmorning Vietnam


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2017)

weather sure feels like Nam

morning bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weather sure feels like Nam
> 
> morning bog



Mernin bro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2017)

All them hours I worked over the last 2 weeks .... It hurts to see how much the gubment took from me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2017)

best not to look at the pay stub


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> best not to look at the pay stub



Absolutely


----------



## redeli (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2017)

Good morning to you Quackster, Blood, Gobblin, Eli and to the rest of you tired, hot, muggy, hungry, and broke Drivelers this morning.  Went out to get my newspaper a few minutes ago and about had a heat stroke before I got back inside.  I don't remember mid-October weather ever being this HOT and Steamy.

Blood, what is this pay-stub that you refer to???   Heck, I don't even get one of those anymore !!!!!

I'm drinking ice-cold Dasani water this morning instead of coffee, got the A/C turned down to 70 degrees, got a fan blowing right on me as I type, and my left one is still sweating.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2017)

Just wrote checks to pay the first installment of the property tax.  No guessing about it, I've got to go to work today.   

morning EE and deli


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning GW, Blood,EE and Eli. And what's worse Blood is who they will give it to!


----------



## redeli (Oct 12, 2017)

Agreed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just wrote checks to pay the first installment of the property tax.  No guessing about it, I've got to go to work today.
> 
> morning EE and deli



Gobblin, I also wrote a check yesterday for my property taxes up in the country.  I made sure to deduct the charge for the "SOLID WASTE" amount of $214.44 as it is for a Rolling Trashcan Container of which I have never had one since 1990 as there is no occupants living on my property.  




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW, Blood,EE and Eli. And what's worse Blood is who they will give it to!



Good Morning Moonbro.  You are exactly right as that is what makes me so dang mad.  I look around and see just who the individuals are that use "MY TAX MONEY" and it wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit if all of those low-lifes that sleep all day and party all night while driving around in their "retro style cars" while cranking up their "boom-boxes" to 200 decibels as they ride around disturbing the peace would have all died last week in my opinion.   If I knew that I could get to heaven, I would be more than glad to speed up that process for everyone that I saw doing this too.    

I do believe in helping everyone that I can that I know truly needs some help BUT surely not these thugs that I see all over Augusta on a daily basis.  

Now I will get off of my soapbox and get me something to eat for breakfast.  

Hope all of you Drivelers will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 12, 2017)

Mornin' Folks!



blood on the ground said:


> I reckon G ... This dude has struck out on his last 3 projects! Not sure why they keep him around!



Are you kidding???!!!! This is what Corporate America LOVES anymore. Long gone are the days of Competence and Hard Work are rewarded. It's now who you are/know and how much can/will/do you suck up. Also things like this keep folk on a short leash in a "To e used against you at a later time of our choosing" to be sure you stay in line/know you place.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2017)

Good morning folks, gonna be another hot one today


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning DDG,WY and Possum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning day walkers


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2017)

thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Speaking of taxes, just paid the last of my property taxes @ the sale of my home Tuesday, and will be paying the balance of the property taxes for this year on the purchase of ol home place this afternoon.

Taxes in general suck.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2017)

Losing your tool sucks too.....be sure to keep an eye on it Jeff C Hole


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

On a good note, my home buyers/new neighbor's, Anthony and Renee, came by last night and gave MizT and I a card. Inside that card was a $1,000.00 cash thanking us for allowing them to move their stuff into our house before we were even totally moved out. Also, for allowing them to actually move in and stay there before we even closed on the sale. 

It was very neighborly gesture to say the least. We tried our best not to accept it, but they weren't having it. We got lucky and sold our house to a good neighbor it appears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Losing your tool sucks too.....be sure to keep an eye on it Jeff C Hole



I've got too many tools Possum, can't keep up with all of them all of the time.

Think I'll go buy some more today, since I don't know where they all are.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning friends.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning Chief. Heck yeah! Good karma! Morning Mud and Bloodbro.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2017)

Tell Renee i said hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

My favorite tools are a hammer and chisel....I can make anything fit.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> On a good note, my home buyers/new neighbor's, Anthony and Renee, came by last night and gave MizT and I a card. Inside that card was a $1,000.00 cash thanking us for allowing them to move their stuff into our house before we were even totally moved out. Also, for allowing them to actually move in and stay there before we even closed on the sale.
> 
> It was very neighborly gesture to say the least. We tried our best not to accept it, but they weren't having it. We got lucky and sold our house to a good neighbor it appears.



Chief,
If your new neighbors are that kind, then they will be worth MUCHO thousands of  $$$$$$  in the future too.  There is nothing like having a really good neighbor that looks out for your property, picks up your morning paper and retrieves your daily mail, and even cuts your grass when you are out of town on vacation.  Unfortunately, there are NOT too many of these people left on this planet.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> On a good note, my home buyers/new neighbor's, Anthony and Renee, came by last night and gave MizT and I a card. Inside that card was a $1,000.00 cash thanking us for allowing them to move their stuff into our house before we were even totally moved out. Also, for allowing them to actually move in and stay there before we even closed on the sale.
> 
> It was very neighborly gesture to say the least. We tried our best not to accept it, but they weren't having it. We got lucky and sold our house to a good neighbor it appears.


 Yep, you lucked up!!

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, gonna be another hot one today





Jeff C. said:


> On a good note, my home buyers/new neighbor's, Anthony and Renee, came by last night and gave MizT and I a card. Inside that card was a $1,000.00 cash thanking us for allowing them to move their stuff into our house before we were even totally moved out. Also, for allowing them to actually move in and stay there before we even closed on the sale.
> 
> It was very neighborly gesture to say the least. We tried our best not to accept it, but they weren't having it. We got lucky and sold our house to a good neighbor it appears.



That's pretty awesome right there! 
Sounds like some really good neighbors.  Seems like the older folks I come into contact with always offer a monetary thank you for what you do for em.  Younger folks just expect it. I hate it when I notarize something or stop what I'm doing to spend an hour or more helping someone get their stuff in order and they ask How much do I owe you. Really.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sounds like the Hyatt (sp) on River street , Savannah ??  Way overpriced and ain't half as nice. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. River Street Inn. Spose to be haunted. 
Cody and Ashley might be younguns, but they both love and appreciate History.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Mrs. H and Glue Bunny. Real foggy this morning.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning moon and wy and the rest of you beautiful peeples!

Chief...congrats on some nice new neighbors


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

Moaning bro's !!!


Dawn and Doodoo are out inspecting the roads I finished up last night . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

At my house wayyy back before I built my house that I just sold, my neighbor and I had keys to each other's homes, garages, out buildings, etc., if he was out of town I cut his grass and vice versa etc., They moved to N Georgia just recently. We'll be going up there to spend the weekend leaf lookin soon. 

Holler later folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> At my house wayyy back before I built my house that I just sold, my neighbor and I had keys to each other's homes, garages, out buildings, etc., if he was out of town I cut his grass and vice versa etc., They moved to N Georgia just recently. We'll be going up there to spend the weekend leaf lookin soon.
> 
> Holler later folks!



Same with my good neighbors.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, you may be doing some touch up work if it's not up to speed!  Good neighbors are a blessing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, you may be doing some touch up work if it's not up to speed!  Good neighbors are a blessing!





Passed the Mrs's test !!  Now gotta put the harrow on ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> At my house wayyy back before I built my house that I just sold, my neighbor and I had keys to each other's homes, garages, out buildings, etc., if he was out of town I cut his grass and vice versa etc., They moved to N Georgia just recently. We'll be going up there to spend the weekend leaf lookin soon.
> 
> Holler later folks!



My neighbor have a key to my house, they take care of the dog when I'm out of town or working


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinna ???


I brought the fixins for a sammich for lunch.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I brought the fixins for a sammich for lunch.........




What kinda sammich ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

cheekun herb stuffing casserole here. 

Keebs done thrown a cravin on me. Might have to stop and get a Schlotsky on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lookin thu pic and saw this. It's the hotel for next weekend. Looks haunted to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lookin thu pic and saw this. It's the hotel for next weekend. Looks haunted to me.





We've stayed there !!!  Go to Tubbys and get a grouper/oyster/skrimp Poboy !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've stayed there !!!  Go to Tubbys and get a grouper/oyster/skrimp Poboy !!!



She's already got reservations for all of us Friday night, but me and H22 might try it after the wedding when they leave for honeymoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's already got reservations for all of us Friday night, but me and H22 might try it after the wedding when they leave for honeymoon.




Elevator from the Hotel will take you to Tubbys !!  Careful walking on River Street, those cobblestones will hurt you !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda sammich ??


corned beef wiff *mustard*


mrs. hornet22 said:


> cheekun herb stuffing casserole here.
> 
> Keebs done thrown a cravin on me. Might have to stop and get a Schlotsky on the way home tomorrow.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lookin thu pic and saw this. It's the hotel for next weekend. Looks haunted to me.


 Verrryyyy possible!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Elevator from the Hotel will take you to Tubbys !!  Careful walking on River Street, those cobblestones will hurt you !!!



I've walked on those streets many a Friday and Sat. night in high heals when I was courting H22. 

I went to Ga. Southern.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> corned beef wiff *mustard*



My all time favorite go to sammich. On white bread wiff the brown part cut off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've walked on those streets many a Friday and Sat. night in high heals when I was courting H22.
> 
> I went to Ga. Southern.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Back then we even wore dresses HOSE and high heels to feetsball games. 
H22 would wear a tie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've stayed there !!!  Go to Tubbys and get a grouper/oyster/skrimp Poboy !!!





We ate there on your recommendation and that was one mighty good grouper Po Boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Funds transferred to closing attorneys for purchase of ol home place this afternoon @4:00p. Final inspection of HVAC by GEMC inspector just now. Almost done with all this legal stuff, finally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Speaking of Poboys, old buddy and his wife stopping in Friday a week, on their way to sisters bringing me and brother a bunch of fresh fillet'd fish and shrimp from Bay St. Louis, MS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Got stuff I need to do, but just don't want to get hot n sweaty before that closing in a while. Maybe when I get home I'll piddle in the yard/landscape. Need this hot humid weather to go away, Family reunion is coming fast.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Funds transferred to closing attorneys for purchase of ol home place this afternoon @4:00p. Final inspection of HVAC by GEMC inspector just now. Almost done with all this legal stuff, finally.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The hotel we're staying at next weekend has has all kinds complimentary things. The ones that got me was the matching robes, "turndown" chocolate on the bed and the wine & cheese daily at 5:30-6.
> Can't wait to see H22 in his robe eating his chocolate sipping wine.
> 
> 
> Then they charge 27.00 a day to park.






Hooked On Quack said:


> That sounds like the Hyatt (sp) on River street , Savannah ??  Way overpriced and ain't half as nice. . .



Mrs H, I hope that you and Mr H have a ball while in Savannah.

Earlier this year, my friend and I had an appointment early one morning at the Hyatt Hotel on River Street.  That is certainly a "Ritzy Place" for sure. 


When we got there early and met the people that we  needed to see, they had a buffet style breakfast waiting for my friend and me.  After we ate, I looked right outside the door and there was a huge yacht about the the size of TEXAS that was docked 20 feet outside the door.   We did take a couple of minutes and stepped outside to see this huge yacht.   Right after that, we had a meeting in another room where they gave us a check for $426,000.  I made sure to take two of my Glocks on this trip for protection.  We left Savannah and was back on the road heading north with the hammer down by 10 AM too.    Thankfully, we didn't even have to pay for parking because we were only in their parking deck about a couple of hours. They gave each of us a bottle of cold water as we waited for them to bring the car and everything was completely free.  

Before we knew it, we were having a conversation with a Georgia State Patrol officer.  I told him about the reason that we were in Savannah that day and about the money etc and he laughed and told my friend that he knew that I didn't need any help because I always carried a couple of Glock's with me most every where that I went.  Thankfully, this GSP officer happens to be a life-long friend of mine.

He laughed and said "keep it between the ditches on the way home".   

I make it a point NOT to visit Savannah if I can avoid it due to some tough circumstances that I encountered in the past.  So this was my first trip back in a few years.   I could not believe all of the damage that had been done by Hurricane Mathew either and I was really surprised as to how far inland that the damages had occurred. 


I learned that the Hyatt was indeed a super fancy place that was way too rich for my blood BUT who was I to argue that point when somebody gives you $426,000.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


>


X2 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs H, I hope that you and Mr H have a ball while in Savannah.
> 
> Earlier this year, my friend and I had an appointment early one morning at the Hyatt Hotel on River Street.  That is certainly a "Ritzy Place" for sure.
> 
> ...



Thanks. We WILL have a ball. The boy is getting married Saturday the 21st. down there. 
Just wish I was receiving big $$ instead of handing it out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Thanks. We WILL have a ball. The boy is getting married Saturday the 21st. down there.
> Just wish I was receiving big $$ instead of handing it out.



Mandy, I told a lady friend of mine yesterday about your son's wedding in Savannah next weekend and apparently what a great Daughter-in-law that you will be inheriting too.   I told her that your son had endured some tough issues that involved some really major surgeries BUT he had his head screwed on perfectly and surely made all of us friends and members here very proud as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mandy, I told a lady friend of mine yesterday about your son's wedding in Savannah next weekend and apparently what a great Daughter-in-law that you will be inheriting too.   I told her that your son had endured some tough issues that involved some really major surgeries BUT he had his head screwed on perfectly and surely made all of us friends and members here very proud as well.



She is truly sent from heaven to us. She has stood by him thick and thin for 7 years now. Wedding was postponed for 2 years following Cody's surgery. WE READY!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She is truly sent from heaven to us. She has stood by him thick and thin for 7 years now. Wedding was postponed for 2 years following Cody's surgery. WE READY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Got hot n sweaty anyway....dug up some old bushes. I don't care....found a lil diamond ring while digging, gave it to MizT.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got hot n sweaty anyway....dug up some old bushes. I don't care....found a lil diamond ring while digging, gave it to MizT.


 Wow, how cool!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got hot n sweaty anyway....dug up some old bushes. I don't care....found a lil diamond ring while digging, gave it to MizT.




Got my cutting boards in today. Wont let me post pic. I will try from work tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Let's see if this works.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Evening Chief, Keebs,Mrs. H and EE.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let's see if this works.


That's plumb awesome!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

That is really cool Mandy! I like those!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let's see if this works.



Nice


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Howdy Quackbro, GW and Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 12, 2017)

Afternoon, last one for a few days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We ate there on your recommendation and that was one mighty good grouper Po Boy.




Won't lead ya wrong on groceries brother !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2017)

evening wybro, moon and quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Won't lead ya wrong on groceries brother !!





You can get a grouper/oyster/skrimp PoBoy that's awesome !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

I own it free n clear!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2017)

Love them cutting boards MANDY, would love to have a few myself. Gonna make those Edisto mater pies too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2017)

Stand by me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2017)

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2017)

Lean on me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2017)

Stuck in the middle with you . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2017)

Last man standing, gotta crash !!!  Doodoo's snoring . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning. That's got to be a good feeling Chief!!! Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2017)

morning moon


----------



## redeli (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2017)

Work is killin me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2017)

morning red

blood, same thought here but it is Friday.  You working this weekend?


----------



## redeli (Oct 13, 2017)

Friday....going to the 100 miles peanut patch yard sales tomorrow with my better half


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2017)

Feels much better(cooler) on the porch this Mornin. Come on cooler temps.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Moon, Gobblin, Blood, Eli, Chief (finally able to breathe easy again)  and to the rest of the hot, weary, tired, underpaid, over-taxed, hungry, and still asleep Driveler Nation.

I've got an appointment with my Primary Care doctor this morning and she is NOT going to like me at all as I have lots of "choice words" for her in regards to her misdiagnosis of my knee problem even after I begged her to have an MRI performed as I knew that something was torn in my knee and it was NOT Tendonitus as she had stated.  Because of all of this, I have been in tremendous pain since back in mid-May and have incurred huge expenses since then as a result of this misdiagnosis.   

Thankfully, when I was finally able to get to the Orthopaedic Department like it should have been done originally, everything has worked excellent with their surgeons and every other personnel involved in that department.

If I was a "drinking man", I just might curl up to a big bottle of spirits or to a willing female participant and say the heck with this crazy world !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Good Friday morning over worked Blood, GW,Eli, and Chief. It does feel better this AM Chief. Ready to put thisun behind me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning EE. I am glad you are making progress. Hate that it took the path it did to get straightened out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning red
> 
> blood, same thought here but it is Friday.  You working this weekend?



Workin on killin a deer an then drankin some beer.... 

My gosh my Lab stinks like road kill ... Wash him and he smells the same 2 hrs later! Wth is up with a dog stinking so bad all the sudden! Been going on for a couple months!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Workin on killin a deer an then drankin some beer....
> 
> My gosh my Lab stinks like road kill ... Wash him and he smells the same 2 hrs later! Wth is up with a dog stinking so bad all the sudden! Been going on for a couple months!


 What ya washin him with?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh, Mornin!!  Happy Friday the 13th!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Good morning Keebs. Blood, I had a friend with a lab that stunk to high heaven. Turned out to be an ear infection. Might check on that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I own it free n clear!





Erything ready for the big day next weekend. Ash came ova last night. I swear, I see her more than my own son. Girl's got it going ON! Don't want anyone to be worried about anything. She said, just show up. That's all ya have to do.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. I know y'all are looking forward to it! Be willing to wager that a good time will be had by all! When I traveled for work and was in Savannah it was a given to go by Riverstreet Sweets and get Mz R some of their fudge. She is a confirmed chocoholic! It would last her a good while as it was rationed out in small amounts!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Blood, I had a friend with a lab that stunk to high heaven. Turned out to be an ear infection. Might check on that.


Mornin!  Glad you mentioned that, I've heard of that before too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erything ready for the big day next weekend. Ash came ova last night. I swear, I see her more than my own son. Girl's got it going ON! Don't want anyone to be worried about anything. She said, just show up. That's all ya have to do.


Ditto to Chief, I didn't read back far enough!

And    for your new daughter, sounds like you are one lucky lady!! (And you deserve it!)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2017)

I was looking at photos of an old steak house I went to in Chicago to post in the old steakhouse thread and found this. Look at the name on the wine. If I liked wine that would be IT!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was looking at photos of an old steak house I went to in Chicago to post in the old steakhouse thread and found this. Look at the name on the wine. If I liked wine that would be IT!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Howdy Keebs and Mrs. H. Forget about da wine, look at that piece of cow! Alternator went out on MZ R's four runner! Luckily she made it home ok! TTYL got to go get one and install in the morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Keebs and Mrs. H. Forget about da wine, look at that piece of cow! Alternator went out on MZ R's four runner! Luckily she made it home ok! TTYL got to go get one and install in the morning.



Dang. 
That prime rib is on a plate. Go look at the T bone on a platter in the old stake house thread.
Erie Cafe. If your ever in Chicago go there. I know I won't be back, but it was an experience.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2017)

Friday or Saturday eve.   wheeeeeee!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2017)

Its my ...??? I don't know... I jus got to back at werk sundy at 10pm


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2017)

Im pullin the trigger in the mernin .... Brown is down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2017)

Grrrrrrrr, I lost my phone.

Good Friday ya'll, headed in shortly, 96hrs...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2017)

find my phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> find my phone.




Found it, was in Dawns' pocket book . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found it, was in Dawns' pocket book . .



find anything else of your's there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2017)

Evenin folks, just cleanin up the yard all day getting ready for family reunion/hayride next Sunday. Head count is up to about 60, I believe.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Evening GW and Chief. That sounds. Like a really good time Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2017)

Howdy Moon, going to be a good'un! 

We done went away from burgers n dot dogs. Lookin more like a buncha pulled pork, grilled chikin, and all the sides. MizT is going to fix some sides and a dessert. I'm going to smoke some Bush's beans with thick cut bacon, jalapeño, and onions. I did it once in my smoker warming box in cast iron Dutch oven with smokin wood in the box smoking/charring. They were delicious, left the top off of Dutch oven for smoke flavor as they slow cooked. Thankfully, I've still got a wood box full of seasoned smoking wood. 


New neighbor is going to take down a huge Pecan down at my sold house (too close to house/parking pad) sometime or another. He said I could have all the wood. I'll have so much Pecan I won't know what to do with it. I'll be giving a lot away to whomever wants some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2017)

News just keeps getting better n better. Got $$$ back from former mortgage bank, my last house payment in full + the balance in my escrow. 

Then sis in law(CPA) called MizT and told her we were actually getting a refund back on our 2016 income tax return. Haven't had a refund in years.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 13, 2017)

That's some good wood for cooking/smoking Chief. Sounds like y'all are gonna have a sho nuff throw down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's some good wood for cooking/smoking Chief. Sounds like y'all are gonna have a sho nuff throw down!



Yessir Moon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2017)

Saturday morning

I overslept.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Morning GW. I caught a few more winks myself. Felt pretty good. I'm looking forward to the cooler weather that is predicted for next week. Got to put an alternator on Mz. R' 4Runner this morning after I scare up some brekfus. Thinking about some French toast with sour dough bread and some loaded hash browns.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

Morning...
Its about time


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

Even though its not ideal temps ... The woods are very peaceful this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2017)

Sounds like a throw down Chief !!!

Choot 'em Blood !!!


Morning brudders, long/rough night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY Saturday to you Gobblin, Moon, Blood, Quack, Ms Glue Bunny (just walking in the door) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I also slept a few extra hours this morning as I am still teed off since I still can't go up to the country and check on things.  I've only been back up there a couple of times since way back in June so I probably don't have any wildlife left up there now.  These past few months are the most critical time of the year for me as for the last 6 1/2 years now, I always get to see just which deer are traveling where so that I might be able to pattern a certain buck etc.  But NOT this year.   

My doctor told me yesterday to not push my luck by going back up there and take any chances by possibly hurting my knee before it completely heals up.  Heck, it has been so long that I have probably forgotten what to do even when I am able to go again.   

I hope that all of you Drivelers have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2017)

quack, Chief, EE and gluey


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Even though its not ideal temps ... The woods are very peaceful this morning!



Gonna get real noisy here today, got an air show @ AMS-Atlanta Motor Speedway. I'm about 2 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 14, 2017)

Morning my beautiful peeples

Heeey quack!

All's ready for my Monday appt with the surgeon.  I might be feeling well enough at rut time to sit on the porch And get a deer.   Next week...doubt it.
Gonna keep the percosets in a pez dispencer.  Its scary that their trying to keep pain meds away from those who legitimately need them. I will only need them for hopefully a week. What would Ms. keebs son have done without them after his back surgery or any of y'all who needed them.  Getting off my soapbox now.
Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers to Sockbro, and to Stickybunz for her upcoming surgery.


I wanna invite to the Coonbutt's reunion !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thoughts and prayers to Sockbro, and to Stickybunz for her upcoming surgery.
> 
> 
> I wanna invite to the Coonbutt's reunion !!!



You'd have a blast in that hay wagon wit all them kids and tryin not to spill yo drank.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 14, 2017)

If blood is huntin behind my house be just got something brown.  I heard the shot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2017)

Good luck with your upcoming surgery, glue bunny. It's unbelievable how difficult it is to legitimately be prescribed pain meds these days. 

Hope EE continues to improve, so he can get up to the country too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2017)

I wanna take the muffler off of the tracta and put a skrait pipe on it, so it'll pop while I'm pullin them kids.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

My hiny can't take these Wal-Mart tree stands anymore...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck with your upcoming surgery, glue bunny. It's unbelievable how difficult it is to legitimately be prescribed pain meds these days.
> 
> Hope EE continues to improve, so he can get up to the country too.



I thought that too chief.... That is until a took maw n law to a "Dr" visit at the pain clinic .... Straight up pill mill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna take the muffler off of the tracta and put a skrait pipe on it, so it'll pop while I'm pullin them kids.





Daaaaaang, redneck + Cajun ='s gonna catch the haywagon on fire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought that too chief.... That is until a took maw n law to a "Dr" visit at the pain clinic .... Straight up pill mill





My wife's Doctor gives her the good stuff for her back, I can't get anything stronger than a aspirin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> My hiny can't take these Wal-Mart tree stands anymore...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, redneck + Cajun ='s gonna catch the haywagon on fire.



You ought to see this crowd. I admit, you nailed it it with this bunch. No tellin what'll happen. 

Holler later folks, one of my cuzz's will be here direckly to work in the yard with me. His older brother was here yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2017)

Good day/night all, meds kicking in . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife's Doctor gives her the good stuff for her back, I can't get anything stronger than a aspirin...



Your wife is prettier than you are!!.........Suck it up Buttercup!!

On another note........The first puppy out of My Annie's litter just left on her way home to California.......Green girl had my heart!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>



You must know what I'm talking about


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

Great ... Someone just fired up a limb chipper! Abiggan!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Morning Chief, Bloodbro, Quackbro, EE, RB and Glue Bunny. Had to take Mz. R's 4runner to a friends shop. Alternator was way worse than I envisioned!!! Never fails!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 14, 2017)

My sleep cycle is so screwed up right now

I don't know if I should be waking up or going back to sleep.......I just want to go back to sleep!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Bloodbro, Quackbro, EE, RB and Glue Bunny. Had to take Mz. R's 4runner to a friends shop. Alternator was way worse than I envisioned!!! Never fails!!



The way it is every time I see a straight forward job.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

The world is a better place today! 2pk vacuum sealed pickled eggs! #GodblessAmerica #pickledeggsrule


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2017)

This one's 'bout gone !!  Afternoon kids !!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2017)

Afternoon youngins from Grayton Beach.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2017)

hey Bo$$, sure are a few upsets this weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2017)

blood, did the smokepole bark


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> The world is a better place today! 2pk vacuum sealed pickled eggs! #GodblessAmerica #pickledeggsrule



We saw those today at Wally world on the clearance rack for 50 cents.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ole Mark R. Beat Ga Tech.any comment Quack


----------

